# Official List of Dealers Selling Touareg's at MSRP or less



## [email protected] (Feb 16, 1999)

This topic has been created so that dealers selling the Touareg at MSRP or below can post ONCE to list their Dealership name, contact information and anything else related to the purchase of a Touareg. The purpose of this topic is to create a list of dealers selling at MSRP or less so that readers can find a dealer more easily.
*ONLY POST IN THIS TOPIC IF YOU ARE A VOLKSWAGEN DEALER SELLING THE TOUAREG AT MSRP OR LESS. No private sales. No commericial sales from anyone that is not a VW dealer. Also don't bother posting contact info if your dealership is tacking on rust proofing, pin striping, fabric protection, or numerous mandatory extras.*
Hopefully we can get dealers hooked up with readers interested in buying a Touareg.
*DEALERS NOTE:* Please only post once in this thread. You can edit your thread at any time to change information or add information by clicking on this icon:







next to your post. Duplicate posts will be removed to make things easier to scan through. Any questions please feel free to email [email protected]
*READER NOTE:* This thread is only for dealers to post their contact info. Please don't post questions or comments in this thread. Contact that dealer directly with questions.


----------



## vwguild (Feb 15, 2001)

*Re: Official List of Dealers Selling Touareg's at MSRP or less (vwvortex1)*

MSRP available thru http://www.BobLewisVW.com
and http://www.VWGuild.com
17 Units in Port...Processing Custom orders as well...
10(V8), 7(V6)...
THIS IS FOR VORTEX/ INTERNET CUSTOMERS ONLY... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

_Modified by vwguild at 10:07 AM 7-1-2003_


_Modified by vwguild at 11:32 AM 7-6-2003_


----------



## TURBO PAUL (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: Official List of Dealers Selling Touareg's at MSRP or less (vwvortex1)*

Thanks again, Jaime
Paul Semhon
Millennium Volkswagen
Somerville, NJ
908-685-1033
Here at Millennium, we have one of the best service departments in the state, strong customer satisfaction is a priority, and service by appointment 6 days a week.

We normally try to keep 15 - 20 Touaregs in stock.

Call me, Paul, at 908-685-1033 and let me know what I can do for you!








Thanks!



_Modified by TURBO PAUL at 7:25 PM 12-17-2003_


----------



## jrdlr (Mar 6, 2001)

*Re: Official List of Dealers Selling Touareg's at MSRP or less (vwvortex1)*

V6's in stock
V8's in stock
We are currently offering discounts on "in stock" T-Regs.... while they last!!!








Don't wait..... we have a great selection of colors and option pkgs.
Contact me directly... 1-800-367-7222 xt 5337 or email [email protected]
Jason Nishanian
VW Internet sales mgr








_Modified by jrdlr at 12:16 PM 9-13-2003_


_Modified by jrdlr at 1:14 PM 11-5-2003_


----------



## kbear (Mar 9, 1999)

*Re: Official List of Dealers Selling Touareg's at MSRP or less (vwvortex1)*

*Chicagoland* updated *09/12/03* 
Larry Roesch VW
Bensenville, IL
The Midwest's #1 dealer for customer satisfaction.
MSRP, no ups, or extras
*In Stock* 
20 in stock
V6 Base models to V8 with premium plus and park assist
15 more production stock and factory order bank!








Does not include Sold or ordered Vehicles!
Contact 
Mike Kolar
630-860-0400



_Modified by kbear at 3:22 PM 9-12-2003_


----------



## Corradodrvrfnd (Feb 15, 2002)

*Re: Official List of Dealers Selling Touareg's at MSRP or less (kbear)*

*Martens Volkswagen* 
Washington DC. 8 Touaregs on the way, two here, and a lot more to come.
I have one available in stock for immediate delivery, base V6 offroad grey with the anthracite leatherette.
Highest level of individual service in The DC Metro Area. Will special order for anyone.
MSRP, and as always no dealer installed options (unless you want them) and no BS.








*not just another one-post VW Dealer







* 

_Modified by Corradodrvrfnd at 1:22 PM 7-7-2003_


_Modified by Corradodrvrfnd at 1:47 PM 7-9-2003_


----------



## S4inSoFla (Sep 23, 2001)

*Re: Official List of Dealers Selling Touareg's at MSRP or less (Corradodrvrfnd)*

Gunther VW in Coconut Creek, FL is selling Touaregs at MSRP. They are the highest volume VW seller so I'm sure they are getting many Touaregs. Call my salesman, Jumo Smikle @ 954-590-3750 or the sales mgr Julian Smyle at the same number.
http://www.gunthervw.cc/ 


_Modified by S4inSoFla at 8:46 PM 7-1-2003_


----------



## tori645 (Jan 16, 2003)

*Re: Official List of Dealers Selling Touareg's at MSRP or less (S4inSoFla)*

Schumacher VW
3031 Okeechobee Blvd
West Palm Beach, FL
561-615-3346
MSRP.. 
Vikki


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 16, 2002)

*Re: Official List of Dealers Selling Touareg's at MSRP or less (S4inSoFla)*

*In Stock V6 Models:*
1) V6 Shadow Blue with Anthracite Leatherette and Bi-Xenons
2) V6 Reflex Silver with Kristal Gray Leatherette and Bi-Xenons
3) V6 Reed Green with Anthracite Leatherette and Bi-Xenons
*In Stock V8 Models:*
1) V8 Reflex Silver with Kristal Gray Leather, Bi-Xenons, Navigation System and Convenience Package
2) V8 Shadow Blue with Kristal Gray Leather, Bi-Xenons, Navigation System and Electronic Parking Assistance
*Incoming V6 Models:*
1) V6 Reflex Silver with Anthracite Leather, Navigation System, Electronic Parking Assist & Premium Package II
2) V6 Reed Green with Pure Beige Leather, Electronic Parking Assist, Sound System I & Premium Package II
*Incoming V8 Models:*
1) *V8 Reflex Silver with Teak Leather, Winter Package, Electronic Parking Assist, Rear Differential Lock, Vavona Wood Trim & Premium Plus Package* <---This Touareg is going to be HOT!
2) V8 Campanella White with Anthracite Leather, Bi-Xenon Headlamps, Electronic Parking Assist & Sound System I
3) ***SOLD*** V8 Shadow Blue with Anthracite Leather, Winter Package, 4-Zone Climatronic, 19" Altheo Alloy Wheels, Electronic Parking Assist, Rear Differential Lock, Myrtle Wood Trim, Premium Plus Package and Telematics ***SOLD***
ALSO...our owner, our service manager and our sales manager drive Touaregs that are always available for purchase. Here's what they have...
1) ***SOLD*** V8 Colorado Red with Pure Beige Leather, Bi-Xenons, Navigation System and Convenience Package ***SOLD***
2) V6 Shadow Blue with Pure Beige Leather, Bi-Xenons and Premium Package II
3) V6 Shadow Blue with Anthracite Leather, Bi-Xenons, Navigation System, Electronic Parking Assistance and Premium Package II
Regardless of where you live, if you're looking for a Touareg give me a call. If we have it, we'll offer you a nice deal. If we don't, we'll do everything we can to get it. Take a peek at the Mid-Atlantic forums and you'll see that we're a favorite dealer among the Vortex crowd. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
I welcome any Vortex members to contact me directly with any questions or to schedule a test drive. I can be reached directly by phone at 724-949-1061 x330 or by e-mail at [email protected].










_Modified by Justin @ 3 Rivers VW at 10:43 PM 12-23-2003_


----------



## south_shore_vw (May 19, 2003)

*Re: Official List of Dealers Selling Touareg's at MSRP or less (vwvortex1)*

We are selling them at MSRP at South Shore Volkswagen, in Hanover, MA.
We have 3 V6's available, and 2 V8's. These SUV are coming in soon and do not have anyone's name on them. E-mail me at [email protected] for more information.
South Shore VW
781-829-3304 Ask for Steve Lincoln


----------



## VW-of-Langhorne (Jul 2, 2003)

*Volkswagen of Langhorne, Experienced Level I and II* 
Selling Touaregs for MSRP
13 inbound units (7 V6, 6 V8) in the next 2 weeks, with more to come. 
We are located 22 miles north of Philadelphia
exit 44, I-95.
Currently have a V8 and a V6 for demos. 
Once order placed, estimated delivery time, 7 to 10 days.
Our friendly and knowledgeable staff will be more than happy to assist you in selecting the perfect vehicle.
Volkswagen of Langhorne
1862 E. Lincoln Highway
Langhorne, PA 19047
1-888-VW-VOLVO
Ask for Internet Manager, Jim Lazarides
http://www.vwoflanghorne.com



_Modified by VW-of-Langhorne at 6:06 PM 7-2-2003_


----------



## folksvagen (Jul 2, 2003)

*The Touareg is here ready for test drive. NO PRICE GAMES HERE! West Suburban VW*

The Touareg is here ready for test drive. Straight forward pricing NO adds such as enviromental packages or dealer prep fees like many dealers like to do. We can order your Touareg today. And have it as soon as Volkswagen can supply it. Please email me if any questions [email protected]
Regards, Daniel Dwyer
West Suburban Volkswagen
708.450.4430
We are the oldest Volkswagen dealer in Chicagoland


----------



## tonyspadaro (Jul 2, 2003)

*Re: Official List of Dealers Selling Touareg's at MSRP or less (vwvortex1)*

Selling Touaregs at MSRP, lower (6.5%) sales tax in Kane County
Bill Jacobs Volkswagen
2170 East New York St.
Aurora, Ilinois 60504
630 851-5600
Tony Spadaro Ex. 3219, Cell: 815 342-9886
[email protected]
Have 2 V6's on lot; 4 V6's and 5 V8's inbound, custom orders welcome.

_Modified by tonyspadaro at 8:46 PM 7-2-2003_


_Modified by tonyspadaro at 1:07 AM 7-30-2003_


----------



## VR6 NRG (Apr 23, 1999)

*Re: (S4inSoFla)*

Midwestern Auto Group in Dublin, Ohio outside of Columbus,
we have between 8-11 coming in July and know what we have available vs. sold.
my contact and sales info is in my sig.
If you are in Ohio and dont want to pay over sticker for a new Touareg, contact me and the best Sales and Service team in our region will help you out.


----------



## Elkmtnmotors (Jul 3, 2003)

*Re: Official List of Dealers Selling Touareg's at MSRP or less (vwvortex1)*

We have 2 in stock, a V6 and a V8 with six incoming. MSRP only
[email protected] 
970 948 9865 cell 
Jeff Simons
Internet sales manager


----------



## nine2six (Mar 27, 2002)

*Re: Official List of Dealers Selling Touareg's at MSRP or less (Elkmtnmotors)*

Any washington Dealers?


----------



## shortfuseGTI (Feb 11, 2003)

*Re: Official List of Dealers Selling Touareg's at MSRP or less (vwvortex1)*

ED SCHMIDT VOLKSWAGEN IN PERRYSBURG, OHIO (just south of Toledo) WILL BE SELLING ANY AND ALL TOUAREG's AT MSRP- NO MORE, NO LESS. PLEASE CONTACT JOSHUA STANLEY AT 1-800-686-8622 OR GO TO http://WWW.EDSCHMIDT.COM http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## mchatchet1 (Jul 2, 2002)

*Re: Official List of Dealers Selling Touareg's at MSRP or less (vwvortex1)*

Terry McGuinness
Danbury Volkswagen
Danbury VW
(203)731-5927 or [email protected]
We have both V8"s and V6's available. Good selection of vehicle's with more allocation to come soon. We also have both models available for test drives.
We are located near the Danbury and Brewster(NY) train stations with pick up available.
Currently we are building our new facilities over by the Danbury Mall. # brand new buildings to house VW, Audi and Porsche. Will be very impressive when completed.

_Modified by mchatchet1 at 12:54 AM 7-4-2003_


_Modified by mchatchet1 at 6:48 PM 1-5-2004_


----------



## vOa (Jul 3, 2003)

*Re: Official List of Dealers Selling Touareg's at MSRP or less (vwvortex1)*

Mike Hoium
Luther Westside Volkswagen
1820 Quentin Ave S
Minneapolis, MN 55416
952/377-4100
We are the fastest growing Volkswagen Dealership in the USA, #5 last month and #7 year-to-date. Stop on by or give me a call, you will be impressed. Thank you for your time.


----------



## JohnTT (Dec 7, 2001)

*Re: Official List of Dealers Selling Touareg's at MSRP or less (vwvortex1)*

Midwestern Auto Group
Dublin, OH 43017
614-889-2571 Ext: 4153


----------



## DANBURY VW-PASSAT (Jun 17, 2003)

*Re: Official List of Dealers Selling Touareg's at MSRP or less (vwvortex1)*

MARK WARD-WILLIS
DANBURY VW-SALES 10 YEARS OF VW SALES
203-744-5200 EXT 971 OR [email protected]
WE ARE 10 MILES FROM THE 684 INTERSTATE AND 84 INTERCHANGE. 
52 NEWTOWN ROAD , DANBURY CT 06811
6 DAYS A WEEK SERVICE.


----------



## TracyVW (Jul 5, 2003)

*Re: Official List of Dealers Selling Touareg's at MSRP or less (vwvortex1)*

Hey Guys,
To anyone in the NorthEast region:
Come to Tracy VW/Audi for the best deal in an instock or ordered Touareg!!!
Ask For *Geoff MacKenzie* and recieve a sweet discount.
508-775-3049 ex.#46
[email protected]


----------



## mvf4s (Feb 3, 2003)

metropolitan vw in nj. msrp.
test drove the v6 and it was awesome!


----------



## Space_Balls (Jul 3, 2003)

Hoy Fox VW in El Paso Texas currently has one base V6 in offroadgrey and Anthrazit leather for MSRP


----------



## Zapper (Apr 12, 2003)

*Re: (Space_Balls)*

Art Smith [email protected] Wyoming Valley Motors Larksville PA VW Certified VW Sales Guild


----------



## MinutemanVW (Jul 7, 2003)

We are selling all our new Touaregs (whether in-stock or for fresh orders) at list price. One demo in stock, six more on the way. (Three V6s and three V8s).
If you have an immediate need and we do not have it in stock or on the way, we'll swap with another dealer whenever possible to get you your Touareg.
We include the first two state inspections in the price, plus a 15% discount on all Volkswagen accessories, preferred service appointments (both date and time of day), a free car wash and vacuum with each service, and a free morning drop-off service if you're within five miles of our dealership. 
Bruce Augenstein
Minuteman Volkswagen
39 North Road
Bedford, MA 01730
781-275-8000
The site is at minutemanvw.com
email [email protected]
_Modified by MinutemanVW at 5:39 PM 7-7-2003_

_Modified by MinutemanVW at 5:47 PM 7-7-2003_

_Modified by MinutemanVW at 6:18 PM 7-7-2003_


_Modified by MinutemanVW at 6:25 PM 7-7-2003_


----------



## iamsuperdan (Aug 9, 2001)

*Re: (MinutemanVW)*

Norden Autohaus
18720 Stony Plain Road
Edmonton, AB
MSRP (plus the beloved 7% GST) is our selling price. I sell for the dark side (Porsche) so I'm not sure on Touareg availability, but I know for sure there will be no premium added to MSRP here.


----------



## lcvw (Jul 7, 2003)

*Re: Official List of Dealers Selling Touareg's at MSRP or less (vwvortex1)*

*Coastal Carolina Dealer* 
Low Country Volkswagen
Mt. Pleasant, SC 29464
843-881-8555
We currently have one V6 in stock and one each V6 and V8 at the port.
We never sell above msrp regardless of model. Give us a call, you'll like doing business with us.


_Modified by lcvw at 12:11 AM 7-8-2003_


----------



## VolkSeller (Jul 8, 2003)

*Re: Official List of Dealers Selling Touareg's at MSRP or less (vwvortex1)*

Great News!!! Seattle Washington has a dealer selling ALL vehicles, including the Touareg, at MSRP. there is NEVER any dealer markup, required addons, or otherwise. Please let me know if I can be of assistance to you.
Brian Metzger
Campbell-Nelson VW
24329 Highway 99
Edmonds, WA 98026
(425)778-1131
(800)552-2999


----------



## 20AE#869 (Jul 8, 2003)

*Re: Official List of Dealers Selling Touareg's at MSRP or less (vwvortex1)*

We have several Touareg's available and we are currently taking special orders.
University VW in Seattle, WA. One of the oldest VW dealers in the country. We have a strict policy to NEVER SELL CARS OVER MSRP!
Contact Jon Grus, Internet Sales Manager to get your hands on a Touareg ASAP!
[email protected]
http://www.universityvw.com


----------



## overreved (Jan 15, 2003)

*Re: Official List of Dealers Selling Touareg's at MSRP or less (vwvortex1)*

We are not greedy in Oneonta. Never go over on MSRP...on anything. Supply is limited but give us a shout.







We also have 3 20th gti's available...black,yellow,and blue
STEVE ADAM
SLS MGR
ONEONTA,NY
1-800-351-8166
[email protected]


_Modified by overreved at 1:14 PM 7-8-2003_


----------



## Blownaway (Jun 24, 1999)

*Re: Official List of Dealers Selling Touareg's at MSRP or less (overreved)*

Liberty Auto Plaza @MSRP
920 S Milwaukee Ave
Libertyville, IL 60048
1-847-680-8000
Second Largest Touareg Allocation in IL
We have right now 11 V6s and 5 V8's unpoken for


----------



## kshad (Jul 27, 2002)

*Re: Official List of Dealers Selling Touareg's at MSRP or less (vwvortex1)*

Kurt Shadduck
Romano Volkswagen
*I have 22 total Touareg's available, 12 in-stock and 9 at port, & 1 at Sea!!*







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
*Selling all Touareg models for at least $1,000 OFF MSRP*















In-Stock
V6, Blue Silver, Anthracite Leatherette $35,665
V6, Blue Silver, Anthracite Leatherette, Sound 1 $36,165
V6, Black, Anthracite Leather, Air Suspension, Xenon Lamps, Nav, Premium II $43,665
V6, Black, Anthracite Leather, Premium package, Xenon Lamps $38,615
V6, Wheat Beige, Beige Leather, Xenon Lamps, Premium II $38,715
V6, Venetian Green, Anthracite Leatherette, Sound 1 $36,165
V6, Off-Road Grey, Anthracite Leather, Premium Package, Nav $40,515 *DEMO* 
V6, Reed Green, Beige Leather, Premium package, Sound 1 $38,365
V6, Shadow Blue, Anthracite Leather, Xenon Lamps, Premium II, Sound I $39,215
V8, Black, Anthracite leather, Conv Package, Xenon Lamps, Sound 1 $43,565
V8, Reed Green, Beige Leather, Nav $44,115
V8, Colorado Red, Anthracite Leather, Xenon Lamps, Sound 1 $41,95
Port Stock
V8, Wheat Beige, Pure Beige Leather $41,465
V8, Venetian Green, Anthracite Nappa, Premium Plus, Rear Diff Lock $49,315
V6, Off-Road Grey, Anthracite Leather, Xenon Lamps, Sound 1 $36,915
V6, Off-Road Grey, Anthracite Leathette, Sound 1 $36,165
V6, Reed Green, Anthracite Leather, Xenon Lamps, Rear Park Assist, Air Suspension, Nav, Premium II $44,265
V6, Shadow Blue, Anthracite Leatherette, Xenon Lamps $36,415
V8, Black, Anthracite Nappa, Premium Nappa, Rear Diff Lock, 4 Zone Climate $50,515
V8, Black, Teak Nappa, Premium Plus, Rear Diff Lock, 4 Zone Climate, 19" Wheels, Winter Package $52,315
V8, Off-Road Grey, Anthracite Leather, 19" Wheels, Xenon Lamps, Nav $46,065
Boat 
V6, Black, Kristal Leatherette, Xenon Lamps $36,415
These are all available. I will update as they are sold. Fully trained on Touareg's. Went to a 3 day training in Arizona. Call me toll free or email at [email protected]
Kurt Shadduck
Internet Manager 
Romano Volskwagen
Fayetteville, NY 13066
(866)637-7576
[email protected]



_Modified by kshad at 9:52 PM 8-18-2003_


----------



## QUIRKVW (Jul 8, 2003)

*Re: Official List of Dealers Selling Touareg's at MSRP or less (vwvortex1)*

QUIRK IMPORTS
111 MCGRATH HIGHWAY
QUINCY, MA 02169
PHONE # 617-984-2170
Hi guys, just wanted to post to let you know that here at Quirk VW we only sell Touaregs for MSRP or less !!!!! Wanted to let everyone know that we have over 25 availabe for immediate purchase , so come by or give us a call. We have managers standing by to answer all your questions about this new product. That's why we're the number one VW dealership in the northeast seven years straight!!


----------



## gcvolkswagen (Jul 9, 2003)

*Re: Official List of Dealers Selling Touareg's at MSRP or less (vwvortex1)*

G/C Volkswagen, New Hyde Park, NY (Long Island)
Contact: Randy Lioz
(516) 488-2420 ext. 43
We have in stock:
Venetian Green/Beige V6 w/ Premium, Xenons and Nav
Blue Silver/Anthracite V8 w/ Xenons and Nav
We're getting 5 more V6s:
Colorado Red/Beige w/ Premium, Xenons and Sound Sys I
Offroad Gray/Anthracite w/ Premium, Xenons, Nav, and Air Susp.
Venetian/Beige w/ Premium and Xenons
Black/Anthracite w/ Premium, Xenons, and Nav
Blue Silver/Anthracite w/ no extra equipment
We're also getting three more V8s:
Black/Beige w/ Xenons, Nav and Convenience
Offroad/Anthracite w/ Xenons, Nav, Convenience and Air Susp.
Beige/Beige w/ Xenons and Sound Sys I
All will be sold at MSRP.


----------



## nemerVWed (Jun 24, 2003)

*Re: Official List of Dealers Selling Touareg's at MSRP or less (vwvortex1)*

Two Touaregs are down the road at MSRP. Here is what we currently have on the lot and in transit.
ON LOT
V6 - Reed Green w/Pure Beige Cricket Leather. Options - Premium Package and Ca/Northeast Emissions - MSRP $37,865
IN TRANSIT
V6 - Off Road Grey w/Anthracite Leatherette. Options - Ca/Northeast Emissions - MSRP $35,665
V6 - Venetian Green w/ Anthracite Leatherette. Options - Ca/Northeast Emissions - MSRP $35,665
V6 - Black w/ Anthracite Cricket Leather. Options - Premium Package, Bi-Xenon Headlamps and Ca/Northeast Emissions. MSRP - $38,615
V8 - Off Road Grey w/Anthracite Cricket Leather. Options - Convenience Package, Bi-Xenon Headlamps and Ca/Northeast Emissions. MSRP - $43,065
Call to get yours.
Ed Hamilton
Nemer VW - Latham, New York
(518)785-5581


----------



## Mizold (Nov 17, 2001)

*Re: Official List of Dealers Selling Touareg's at MSRP or less (nemerVWed)*

Here is our current inventory:
ON LOT
V6 - Reed Green w/Pure Beige Cricket Leather. Options - Premium Package and Ca/Northeast Emissions - MSRP $37,865
IN TRANSIT
V6 - Off Road Grey w/Anthracite Leatherette. Options - Ca/Northeast Emissions - MSRP $35,665
V6 - Venetian Green w/ Anthracite Leatherette. Options - Ca/Northeast Emissions - MSRP $35,665
V6 - Black w/ Anthracite Cricket Leather. Options - Premium Package, Bi-Xenon Headlamps and Ca/Northeast Emissions. MSRP - $38,615
V8 - Off Road Grey w/Anthracite Cricket Leather. Options - Convenience Package, Bi-Xenon Headlamps and Ca/Northeast Emissions. MSRP - $43,065
For questions, concerns, or further info, please contact:
Reiny Asbeck
Nemer VW
550 Troy-Schenectady Rd
Latham, NY 12110
Phone: 518-785-5581
E-Mail: [email protected]



_Modified by Mizold at 8:34 AM 7-11-2003_


----------



## shannonmonroe (May 13, 2003)

*Re: Official List of Dealers Selling Touareg's at MSRP or less (vwvortex1)*

I will sell my touaregs at below M.S.R.P.







If interested, plaese call.







*SHANNON MONROE








FAIRWAY VW
425 LYNN GARDEN DRIVE
KINGSPORT , TN 37660
423-578-3621
e-mail - [email protected]
*


----------



## Illinois'#1dealer (Jul 10, 2003)

*Re: Official List of Dealers Selling Touareg's at MSRP or less (vwvortex1)*








Jennings Volkswagen currently has over 50 Touaregs to choose from. From in stock vehicles to vehicles only 8 weeks away. We will not charge over MSRP and have not added anything to our vehicles. If your interested in a Touareg or any other Volkswagen please visit online at jenningsvw.com or visit us at 201 Waukegan rd. Glenview, IL.











_Modified by Illinois'#1dealer at 5:09 PM 7-10-2003_


----------



## beetlemandave (Jul 11, 2003)

*Re: Official List of Dealers Selling Touareg's at MSRP or less (vwvortex1)*

Bozzani VW in Covina CA is selling the Touareg for MSRP.
We have 2 in stock (1 V6 and 1 V8) and 6 at port.
Give me a call or e-mail me to set up a test drive!
Dave Wagstaff
Bozzani Volkswagen
528 S. Citrus Ave.
Covina, CA 91723
(626)967-6325
[email protected]


----------



## Swingkat420 (Jul 29, 2000)

*Re: Official List of Dealers Selling Touareg's at MSRP or less (beetlemandave)*

But on the V8 you guys added the sealant and lojak and boosted up the price over a grand? I talked to Dave B. and he said most likely you'll do that to all of them? Is that true or was Dave B. missinformed? I did test drive your V6...quite a nice ride.


----------



## HeartVW (Jul 11, 2003)

*Re: Official List of Dealers Selling Touareg's at MSRP or less (vwvortex1)*

We are currently accepting orders for vehicles. We have both V8 and V6 models in stock for test drives, and we are selling for MSRP. 
If interested please contact me to set up an appointment.


----------



## Potamkin (Jul 9, 2003)

*Re: Official List of Dealers Selling Touareg's at MSRP or less (vwvortex1)*

*GREAT NEWS!!!*We have 3 IN stock units, and several on the way!
*Potamkin Volkswagen
30 West End Avenue
New York, NY 10023
Call PHIL direct at 646-825-9514
showroom 212-262-6800
[email protected]* 
HAVE IN STOCK----
1) Black/anth, V6 $35,655.00 2) Offroad Gray/anth, V6 Xenons-sound 1 $42,715.00. 3)Black/beige, V8, xenons-sound 1.
GETTING VERY SOON








1 3014 04 TOUAREG 7LABC1 6 OFFROAD GR/ANTHRACITE $ 35665.00
2 3013 04 TOUAREG 7LABC1 6 REED GREEN/PURE BEIGE $ 41265.00
3 3012 04 TOUAREG 7LABC1 6 BLACK/ANTHRACITE $ 36165.00
4 3011 04 TOUAREG 7LABC1 6 VENETIAN G/PURE BEIGE $ 43565.00
5 3010 04 TOUAREG 7LABC1 6 BLUE SILVE/ANTHRACITE $ 41265.00
6 3009 04 TOUAREG 7LABC1 6 WHEAT BEIG/PURE BEIGE $ 41265.00
7 3008 04 TOUAREG 7LABC1 6 WHEAT BEIG/ANTHRACITE $ 35665.00
8 3007 04 TOUAREG 7LABC1 6 BLUE SILVE/ANTHRACITE $ 35665.00
9 3015 04 TOUAREG 7LACM1 8 WHEAT BEIG/PURE BEIGE $ 45715.00
10 3006 04 TOUAREG 7LACM1 8 BLACK/NAP PURE B $ 49315.00
11 3005 04 TOUAREG 7LACM1 8 OFFROAD GRAY $ 49315.00
12 3016 04 TOUAREG 7LACM1 8 VENETIAN G/PURE BEIGE $ 48015.00
Gladly email or call me with any questions. MSRP to ALL that CALL! We also have the 20th anniversary GTI's IN stock! Ask for PHIL!!!

_Modified by Potamkin at 7:32 PM 7-11-2003_


_Modified by Potamkin at 7:34 PM 7-11-2003_


----------



## Elkmtnmotors (Jul 3, 2003)

*Re: Official List of Dealers Selling Touareg's at MSRP or less (Elkmtnmotors)*

1) V8 Off Road Grey with Teak Cricket leather and walnut wood. Xenon, Convenience package, Navigation and Winter package. $46165.
2) V8 Colorado Red Beige Cricket leather with walnut wood. Xenon, Convenience package, Navigation. $45565
3) V8 Black with Beige Nappa leather with Myrtle wood. Premium Plus (Xenon, Air Ride, Convenience and 6 disc changer) $49165
4) V6 Blue Silver Anthracite Cricket leather. Rear Diff Lock, Xenon, Navigation Premium Package $41665
5) V6 Colorado Red with Anthracite Leatherette and Sound System 1
$36015
6) V6 Venetian Green with Anthracite Leatherette
$35515


----------



## salesdude (Mar 6, 2002)

*Re: Official List of Dealers Selling Touareg's at MSRP or less (vwvortex1)*

We are selling all Touareg's as well as any limited VW's at MSRP. As the largest dealer in Washington State we will get quite a few T's. I have 10 on the way with 2 here. Please give me a call or email.
Bill Deamer
Carter VW in Seattle
206-782-7474


----------



## 2GTIGUY (Sep 29, 2002)

*Re: Official List of Dealers Selling Touareg's at MSRP or less (vwvortex1)*

Touaregs available at MSRP.
Touareg V6 Black/Pure Beige
Premium Package
Navigation Package
Touareg V8 Blue Silver/Black
Xenon Headlight Option
Contact:
Dan Kolean
Crown Volkswagen
Holland, Michigan
616-393-0400
[email protected]
http://www.crownvolkswagen.com


----------



## vwfreak1 (May 22, 2001)

*Re: Official List of Dealers Selling Touareg's at MSRP or less (2GTIGUY)*

I am also selling any in stock Touareg's at MSRP. 
DeeDee Thomas
Internet Sales Manager
KarMART VW
360-770-2059 cell
[email protected]


----------



## MRVW00 (Oct 30, 2000)

*Re: Official List of Dealers Selling Touareg's at MSRP or less (vwfreak1)*

* CENTURY VW CINCINNATI,OH* 
As the internet sales guy *we are selling Touaregs UNDER MSRP*. Give me a call or IM with your needs. I'm not offering deep discounts, but enough to save you money. 
*Century VW 513.677.2710* 
http://[email protected] 
http://www.centuryvw.com


----------



## SKNKWRX (Sep 27, 1999)

*Re: Official List of Dealers Selling Touareg's at MSRP or less (vwvortex1)*

*The Autobarn ltd. Taking orders at MSRP now....we have a larger Toureg allocation than any dealer in the midwest and have already delivered over 4 with 10 more on the way for the month of July. E-mail me [email protected] with what you want or call 847*866*7600 and ask for Andrew Walsh, Thanks!*


----------



## linda.baker (Jul 12, 2003)

*Re: Official List of Dealers Selling Touareg's at MSRP or less (vwvortex1)*

FEBRUARY 10, 2004
*IT'S A SUPER DUAL TURBO TEN CYLINDER DIESEL - OH WOW!*
Finally, in the first quarter of 2004, Volkswagen will put their top of the line twin-turbo 5.0L V-10 TDI engine with 313 hp & 553 ft lbs of torque into U.S. Touaregs. This engine will be mated to an all new six speed Tiptronic specially developed to handle high torque loads. VW claims a 0-100 km/h (0-62 mph) in 7.8 seconds and a combined fuel consumption figure of 24 mpg & exceptionally quiet as well as ecologically friendly. Volkswagen expects the pricing to start around 57,800.
GET YOUR SPECIAL FACTORY ORDER IN NOW -- VERY LIMITED!! 

Linda Baker
Ben Hosseini
Tynan's Volkswagen Internet - *CALL FOR INTERNET PRICING! * 
700 S. Havana St.
Aurora, CO 80012
303 341-3264 Direct Line
[email protected]
*TOUAREGS* 
 *V6 Models - 2004 Touareg:*  

Stock# 42023 -Shadow Blue with Kristal Gray Interior and Sound System I - $36,015
Stock# 42039 - Reflex Silver with Anthracite Interior and Sound System I - $36,015
Stock# 42045 - Black with Anthracite Interior, Premium Package II - $37,815
Stock# 42051 - Shadow Blue with Kristal Gray Interior, Bi-Xenon Headlamps and Sound System I - $36,765
Stock# 42058 - Shadow Blue with Kristal Gray Interior, Rear Differential Lock, Electronic Parking Assistance, Bi-Xenon Headlamps, Premium Package II and Sound System I - $40,215

Stock# 42063 - Venetian Green with Pure Beige Interior, Rear Differential Lock, Bi-Xenon Headlamps, Premium Package - $39,015
Stock# 42070 - Campanella Whit with Krist Gray Interior - Four Corner Air Suspension, Bi-Xenon Headlamps, Premium Package II and Sound System I - $41,365
Stock# 42072 - Offroad Gray with Anthracite Interior, Bi-Xenon Headlamps, Navigation System/Sound System II - $38,915
Stock# 42073 - Shadow Blue with Kristal Gray Interior, Bi-Xenon Headlamps, Navigation System/Sound System II - $38,915
Stock# 42075 - Wheat Beige with Pure Beige Interior, Four Corner Air Suspension, Bi-Xenon Headlamps, Premium Package II, Sound System I - $41,365
Stock# 42077 - Shadow Blue with Pure Beige Interior, Four Corner Air Suspension, Bei-Xenon Headlamps, Premium Package II, Sound System I -
$41,365
Stock# 42086 - Shadow Blue with Pure Beige Interior, Bi-Xenon Headlamps, Premium Package II and Sound System I - $39,065
Stock# 42089 - Reflex Silver with Anthracite Interior - Sound System I , Running Boards - $CALL FOR PRICING
Stock# 42090 - Shadow Blue with Krist Gray Interior - Bi-Xenon Headlamps, Navigation System and Sound System II - $38,915
Stock# 42091 - Campanella White with Anthracite Interior - Bi-Xenon Headlamps, Navigation System and Sound System II - $38,915
Stock# 42092 - Shadow Blue with Anthracite Interior - Bi-Xenon Headlamps, Navigation System and Sound System II - $38,915
Stock# 42093 - Wheat Beige with Pure Beige Interior - Bi-Xenon Headlamps, Premium Package II and Sound System I - $39,065
Stock# 42098 - Shadow Blue with Kristal Gray Interior - Four Corner Air Suspension, Bi-Xenon Headlamps, Navigation System, Sound System II and Premium Package II - $43,515
Stock# 42101 - OffRoad Gray with Kristal Gray Interior - Bi-Xenon Headlamps, Premium Package II, Sound System I - $40,792
Stock# 42102 - BlueSilver with Kristal Gray Interior - Bi-Xenon Headlamps, Premium Package II, Sound System I - $40,792
Stock# 42103 - Shadow Blue with Kristal Gray Interior - Bi-Xenon Headlamps, Premium Package II, Sound System I - $40,792
Stock# 42109 - Black with Anthracite Interior - Premium Package II - In Transit
* V8 Models - 2004 Touaregs: * 

Stock# 42099 - Wheat Beige with Anthracite Interior - Four Corner Air Suspension, Rear Differential Lock, Bi-Xenon Headlamps, Sound System I, and Top Winter Package - $48,842
Stock# 42104 - Black with Anthracite Interior - Bi-Xenon Headlamps, Convenience Package, Top Winter Package - $46,042
Stock# 42105 - Campanella White with Kristal Gray Interior, Myrtle Wood Trim, Four Zone Climatronic, Premium Plus Package, Top Winter Package - 53,242
Stock# 42106 - Shadow Blue with Kristal Gray Interior - Myrtle Wood Trim, Four Zone Climatronic, Premium Plus Package, Top Winter Package - $53,242
Stock# 42110 - Offroad Gray with Anthracite Interior - Myrtle Wood Trim, Rear Differential Lock, Premium Plus Package, Top Winter Package - $52,592
Stock# 42111 - Reflex Silver with Kristal Gray Interior - Bi-Xenon Headlamps, Convenience Package, Sound System I, Top Winter Package - In Transit
Stock# 42112 - Black with Kristal Gray Interior - Rear Differential Lock, Myrtle Wood Trim, Electronic Parking Assistance, Four Zone Climatronic, Premium Plus Package, Top Winter Package - In Transit
Stock# 42113 - Reed Green with Pure Beige Interior - Be-Xenon Headlamps, Convenience Package, Sound System I and Top Winter Package - In Transit




_Modified by linda.baker at 7:01 PM 2-10-2004_


----------



## SEAN @ CRESTMONT VW (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: (Zapper)*

sean enright @ crestmont vw 
730 route 23 north
pompton plains n.j. 07444
973-839-4000
our most recent touareg promotion http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=1083687


_Modified by SEAN @ CRESTMONT VW at 3:42 PM 10-27-2003_


----------



## MEECH (Jul 1, 2003)

*Re: Official List of Dealers Selling Touareg's at MSRP or less (vwvortex1)*

Meech at Cherry Hill VW selling Touareg's, GTI Anniversary's, R32's, Beetle Convertables, and all other special edition VW's at MSRP or less. We honor owner loyalty programs. for information on current inventory go to http://www.cherryhillmotors.com for information on upcoming inventory please call Meech at 856-296-7057 buisness cell, too many to list.


----------



## esears (Jul 15, 2003)

*Re: Official List of Dealers Selling Touareg's at MSRP or less (vwvortex1)*

ROBERT G WATERS VW 
LAKELAND, FLORIDA 
(863)688-8112
[email protected]
WE ARE CURRENTLY SELLING ALL TOUAREGS AT MSRP. NO ADD ONS OR ENVIRONMENTAL PACKAGES. CENTRALLY LOCATED IN FLORIDA, JUST 45 MINUTES FROM TAMPA OR ORLANDO. 
AVAILABLE TOUAREGS:
V8 BLUE SILVER/ANTHRACITE--XENON'S,CONV. PKG, NAV--$45,565
V6 OFFROAD GRAY/ANTHRACITE--XENON'S,PREMIUM PKG, NAV.--$41,115
V6 BLACK/ANTHRACITE--NO OPTIONS--$35,575
V6 BLACK/PURE BEIGE--PREMIUM PKG, SOUND SYS I--$38,215
V8 OFFROAD GRAY/TEAK--19" ALLOYS,XENON'S, NAV--$45,915
FEEL FREE TO CONTACT ME ANYTIME,
ED SEARS
VW SALES MANAGER
(863)688-8112 OFFICE
(863)698-1800 CELL
(800)442-1435 TOLL FREE
[email protected]


----------



## DThompsonSoFLA (Jul 15, 2003)

*Re: Official List of Dealers Selling Touareg's at MSRP or less (vwvortex1)*

*BORTON VOLKSWAGEN* located in Delray Beach, FL has TOUAREGS at MSRP. *RESERVE YOUR'S TODAY!* 
_In Stock:_ 
*V6 Blue Silver/Anthracite Premium Package*

*V6 Colorado Red/Anthracite*
*V6 Wheat Beige/Pure Beige 4 Corner Air Suspension, Prem Pkg, Bi-Xenon*
*V8 Reed Green/Pure Beige Navigation System II, Conveince, Bi-Xenon*
*V8 Offroad Gray/Anthracite Premium Package, Bi-Xenon*

_On the Way:_ 
V6 Black/Pure Beige Navigation,Sound System II, Premium Package
V8 Black/Teak 4-Corner Air Suspension, 19" Wheels, Bi-Xenon
_In the Near Future:_ 
V6 Venetian Green/Pure Beige Navigation, Sound System II, Premium Pkg
_5 MORE AT PORT NOT YET SPOKEN FOR!_ 
*VORTEX MEMBERS: *Please contact me, *David Thompson*, directly at Borton Volkswagen with any questions or to schedule a test drive. I can be reached at *561.266.2726*, on my cell phone at *561.436.1677*, or email me.
Visit Borton on the web at: http://www.bortonmotors.com
We are located between Ft. Lauderdale and West Palm Beach. 
Hours & Directions
Click on "About Us", then "Hours & Map."



_Modified by DThompsonSoFLA at 8:08 PM 7-22-2003_


----------



## vwstan1 (Jul 16, 2003)

*Re: Official List of Dealers Selling Touareg's at MSRP or less (vwvortex1)*

MSRP availible to Vortex users. I have only 1 left in stock. It's Off Road Gray with Teak Leather V8. It has Conv. and Nav. MSRP 44,965. I have 4 left at the port not spoken for! 
V6- Base Black with Ant. interior- 35,515
V6- Base Wheat Beige with Ant. interior- 35515
V6- Reed Green with Pure Beige Leather Premium and Nav.-40,335
V8- Colorado Red with Pure Beige Leather- 19" wheels, Nav., and Xenon's- 46,095
Please call Stan Riley with Serra Volkswagen 205-856-2544


----------



## 18turbo13 (Jul 16, 2002)

*Re: Official List of Dealers Selling Touareg's at MSRP or less (vwstan1)*

ATLANTA AREA
Wesley Barber
Dwight Harrison
3500 Stone Mtn. Highway
Snelville, GA 30078
770-979-2000
[email protected]
ALL ARE AVAILABLE AT MSRP
V8-Colorado Rd/Beige Leather-Con. Pkg, Xenon Headlights - $42,915
V8-Black/Beige Leather-Premium Plus Pkg. - $48,615
V6-Venetion Green/Beige Leather - Navigation, Premium Pkg. - $40,365
Have 5 more at port, that should be on the way in a couple of days.
V6-Wheat Beige/Beige leather-Air suspension, Nav, Prem Pkg
V6-Blue Silver/Anthracite-Xenon,Prem. Pkg
V8-Black/Beige-19" wheels,Prem. Pkg.
V8-Venetian Green/Grey Leather - Prem. Plus
V8-Offroad Grey/Anthracite - 19" wheels, Sound System I


----------



## G_Rock (Jul 17, 2003)

*Re: Official List of Dealers Selling Touareg's at MSRP or less (vwvortex1)*

Dreyer & Reinbold of Greenwood
1301 U.S. 31 South
Greenwood, IN 46143


----------



## rbordonaro (Jul 17, 2003)

*Re: Official List of Dealers Selling Touareg's at MSRP or less (vwvortex1)*

We have 3 Touaregs in stock and 2 on the way from the port.
Touareg V6 Bi-Xenon Headlamps, Premium Package, Sound System I(Demo), Black Exterior, Pure Beige Interior
Touareg V8 Bi-Xenon Headlamps, Shadow Blue Exterior, Kristal Gray Leather Interior
Touareg V6 Offroad Gray, Anthracite Interior
-On the way:
Touareg V6 Premium Package, Reed Green, Pure Beige Leather Interior
Touareg V8 Rear Differential Lock, Mrytle Wood Trim, Premium Plus Package, Blue Silver Metallic, Anthracite Leather Interior
We are selling Touaregs at MSRP and Less. (No add-ons)
We have been a single point VW dealer since 1962. We are a family owned and operated dealership where customer satisfaction comes first.
Hillcrest Volkswagen,Inc.
New Kensington, PA (25 miles north of Pittsburgh)
Phone (724)335-9847
E-mail [email protected]


----------



## VWVerkaeufer (Dec 4, 2002)

*Re: Official List of Dealers Selling Touareg's at MSRP or less (rbordonaro)*

We have 2 Touaregs in stock.. and 8 more due in w/in the next 2-3 weeks! We are selling them at MSRP...
Chapman Volkswagen
6601 E. McDowell Rd
Scottsdale AZ Minutes from the Phoenix Airport








Contact info: Mike Grady 480-949-7600 or 602-541-1528 cell


----------



## BGK (Jul 29, 2002)

I have one Colorado Red/Pure Beige V6 with premium package, navigation system/cd changer and bi xenon. I also have one Offroad Grey/Kristal gray V6 with premium package only. Both are available immediately for MSRP.


----------



## Guest (Jul 22, 2003)

*Re: (BGK)*

Chapman Volkswagen has Touaregs at MSRP!
Here is a list of the ones that we currently have in stock.
Contact Tom or Mike at the dealership (480-949-7600) and mention that you saw us on VWVortex!
*IN STOCK*
Wheat Beige V6, Pure Beige Interior
Premium Package
Navigation System

Black V8, Pure Beige Interior
Premium Plus Package
19" Alloy Wheels
*We have 8 V6 Touaregs on their way here as well as 7 V8's!!*
We are minutes away from the Phoenix Sky Harbor Airport and can arrange to meet you there.








Please contact us with any questions
*IN TRANSIT*


----------



## south_shore_vw (May 19, 2003)

*Re: ([email protected])*

We have the following Touareg's available in the next few weeks:
On The Lot:
V6 - Black / Pure Beige - Premium Package, Navigation System
Coming within 1-2 Weeks:
V6 - Reed Green / Pure Beige - Navigation, Bi-Xenon, Air Suspension, Premium II
V6 - Wheat Beige / Purge Beige - Navigation, Bi-Xenon, Premium II
V6 - Blue Silver / Anthracite - Navigation, Bi-Xenon, Air Suspension, Premium II
Coming within 2-3 Weeks:
V8 - Wheat Beige / Pure Beige - Four-Zone Climate, Rear Diff, Premium Plus
V6 - Colorado Red / Anthracite - Bi-Xenon, Premium II
V6 - Off Road Grey / Anthracite - Bi-Xenon, Premium II
V6 - Reed Green / Pure Beige - Navigatoin, Bi-Xenon, Premium II
V6 - Off Road Grey / Anthracite - Bi-Xenon, Sound System I, Premium II
V8 - Blue Silver / Anthracite - Bi-Xenon, Sound System I
All being sold at MSRP
We are located in Hanover, MA about 20 minutes from Boston.
If you are interested in any of the incoming cars please contact ME directly.
I can be reached at [email protected], or by calling 781-829-3304 and asking for Steve.
Steve Lincoln
Assistant Internet Manager
South Shore VW
Hanover, MA


----------



## NathanB (Jul 22, 2003)

*Re: Official List of Dealers Selling Touareg's at MSRP or less (vwvortex1)*

Wray Volkswagen
http://www.wrayvw.com
In Stock:
V6, Wheat Beige with Anthracite Leatherette $35,515
V6, Black with Anthracite Leatherette $35,515
V8, Black with Beige Cricket, 19" Wheels, Xenon, Navigation $45,615
At Port:
V6, Colorado Red with Beige Cricket, Premium Package, Navigation $40,065
V8, Offroad Gray with Anthracite Cricket, 19" Wheels, Xenon, Sound System I $43,765
V8, Reed Green with Beige Cricket, Xenon, Convenience, Navigation $45,265
More coming soon!
Nathan Boteler
e-Commerce Manager
Wray Volkswagen
Columbia, South Carolina
[email protected]
803.988.1000



_Modified by WrayVW at 7:50 PM 7-22-2003_


----------



## mbrickellinkc (Oct 16, 2002)

*Re: Official List of Dealers Selling Touareg's at MSRP or less (vwvortex1)*

BARON VW in KANSAS CITY is selling Touaregs at MSRP without accessory add-ons, markups, etc, at this time.
Visit our website and contact our internet sales rep for details ( situation changes as trucks sell and come in )
http://www.baronvw.com


----------



## Westside_Sales (Nov 15, 2002)

*Re: Official List of Dealers Selling Touareg's at MSRP or less (vwvortex1)*

Luther Westside Volkswagen of St. Louis Park, Minnesota--Taking orders/Selling Touaregs at MSRP. 
Contact: David Hartman in sales, to submit your order. 952-377-4100


_Modified by Westside_Sales at 7:23 PM 7-25-2003_


----------



## nemerVWed (Jun 24, 2003)

*Re: Official List of Dealers Selling Touareg's at MSRP or less (vwvortex1)*

Having had such great success working with Vortex members over the past few weeks I wanted to thank everyone for your business. I appreciate all the kind words from those of you who have already taken delivery especially Steve G. (Mr. G on Vortex) who was kind enough to say some nice things about our delearship on another post. For those of you who have deposits on in-coming units I will continue to keep in touch regularly. For those of you who are still waiting here is a breakdown of our unsold units as of this morning.
In-Stock
V6
Reed Green with Pure Beige. Options - Premium Package and California/Northeast Emmissions. MSRP - $37,865
Black winth Anthracite. Options - Premium Package, Bi-Xenon Headlamps and California/Northeast Emmissions. MSRP - $38,615
V8
Reed Green with Anthracite. Options - Sound System 1, Bi-Xenon Headlamps and California/Northeast Emmissions. MSRP - $42,715

In-Transit
V6
Offroad Gray with Anthracite. Options - Navigation System, Bi-Xexon Headlamps, Premium Package II and California/Northeast Emmissions. MSRP - $41,365
Wheat Beige with Anthracite Leatherette. Options - Bi-Xexon Headlamps and California/Northeast Emmissions. MSRP - $36,415
Off Road Gray with Anthracite Leatherette. Options - Sound System I and California/Northeast Emmissions. MSRP - $36,165
Venetian Green with Anthracite Leatherette. Options - California/Northeast Emmissions. MSRP - $35,665
Reed Green with Pure Beige. Options - Premium Package and California/Northeast Emmissions. MSRP - $37,865
Off Road Gray with Anthracite Leatherette. Options - California/Northeast Emmissions. MSRP - $35,665
Venetian Green with Anthracite. Options - Navigation System, Bi-Xexon Headlamps, Four-Corner Air Suspension, Premium Package II and California/Northeast Emmissions. MSRP - $43,665
Black with Anthracite. Options - Navigation System, Bi-Xexon Headlamps, Electronic Parking Assistance, Premium Package II and California/Northeast Emmissions. MSRP - $41,965
Colorado Red Pearl with Anthracite. Options - Navigation System, Bi-Xexon Headlamps, Premium Package II and California/Northeast Emmissions. MSRP - $41,365
Off Road Gray with Anthracite. Options - Bi-Xexon Headlamps, Sound System I, Premium Package II and California/Northeast Emmissions. MSRP - $39,215
V8
Black with Anthracite. Options - Rear Differential Lock, Myrtle Wood Trim, Premium Plus Package and California/Northeast Emmissions. MSRP - $49,315
Wheat Beige with Pure Beige. Options - Navigation System, Bi-Xexon Headlamps, Convenience Package, Four-Corner Air Suspension and California/Northeast Emmissions. MSRP - $48,015
Venetian Green with Anthracite Leather. Options - Bi-Xexon Headlamps, Sound System I and California/Northeast Emmissions. MSRP - $42,715
Anyone who has an interest one of these great vehicles please feel free to give me a call or contact me by e-mail. And thanks again to everyone who has trusted me with your business.
Ed Hamilton
Nemer VW - Latham, New York
(518)785-5581
[email protected]


----------



## Bren TDI (May 17, 2003)

*Re: Official List of Dealers Selling Touareg's at MSRP or less (vwvortex1)*

*  Bernardi VW  * 
Natick, MA
I have a bunch of Touaregs without deposits on them (11 V6s and 8 V8s). Some in stock, and many more at the port. We are selling at MSRP. Just let me know what you are interested it. You can email me directly at [email protected] or call 508-651-3033.
Brendon Siefert
Bernardi VW










_Modified by Bren TDI at 3:36 PM 7-26-2003_


----------



## GPHAWAII (Jul 27, 2003)

*Re: Official List of Dealers Selling Touareg's at MSRP or less (vwvortex1)*

*TONY VOLKSWAGEN*
_Hawaii's only Wolfsburg Crest dealer!!_
94-1299 Ka Uka Blvd.
Waipahu, Hawaii 96797
contact: 
*Kent McKenzie
Internet Sales Department
(808)680-7383 / (808)381-1622
[email protected]*
_Selling all new 2004 VW Touareg's for MSRP!!!_
Our Touareg inventory is _moving_, so please call or email for current colors/build options & availability!
Or visit us at http://www.tonyvw.com.











_Modified by GPHAWAII at 3:46 AM 1-31-2004_


----------



## turbo20v18 (Aug 18, 2002)

*Re: Official List of Dealers Selling Touareg's at MSRP or less (spockcat)*

*Fred-Vincent VW/Mazda* in Willoughby Hills, Ohio (Cleveland area). You will *not* pay more than sticker.

*440-944-8700*


----------



## southpointvw (Jul 28, 2003)

*Re: Official List of Dealers Selling Touareg's at MSRP or less (vwvortex1)*

We have 2 v8 touaregs and 3 v6 models here on the lot. There are also 4 more at our port. We are asking list price for all touareg models. Please contact us if you are interested.
Southpoint VW
1-800-291-0025
[email protected]


----------



## DzlWagon (Dec 5, 2002)

*SoCal Touaregs*

All Touaregs at MSRP or less at Commonwealth VW, 1450 Automall Drive, Santa Ana, CA call Michael Roberts at 949-400-1058


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 30, 2003)

*Re: Official List of Dealers Selling Touareg's at MSRP or less (vwvortex1)*

Lewisville VW in Lewisville, TX has a great selection of Touaregs available to choose from. If you're in the Nort Texas or Southern Oklahoma area, look here first!
If you have questions or are looking for a particular option/color combo, please call:
Pete Wann
Sales Consultant
Lewisville Volkswagen
(972) 538-0700 (Work)
(469) 231-8441 (Mobile)
Or send me a PM or e-mail through VW Vortex.


----------



## richrgw (Aug 1, 2003)

*Re: Official List of Dealers Selling Touareg's at MSRP or less (vwvortex1)*

Rich Reybok at Bernardsville VW 118 route 202 Bernardsville NJ 07924 908-766-1600 x 627 we have delivered 12 todate we have 9 on the ground both V6 & V8 models. we are NOT selling over MSRP we are NOT adding Extras.we have another 10 at the port, if we don't have it we will swap to get it for you at no extra cost.for a list or to request a model with the options that you want please email me at [email protected]


----------



## bobv (Aug 2, 2003)

*Re: Official List of Dealers Selling Touareg's at MSRP or less (vwvortex1)*

We have Touaregs in stock, more inbound and can special order for you. 
In addition to MSRP pricing on Touaregs we offer expert advise and competitive 
pricing on visual and performance enhancements through our motorsports de-
partment.
We can arrange fully insured shipping anywhere in the US or will pay your air 
transportation to Chicago to pick up your new Tourareg.
Pugi Volkswagen
2020 W. Ogden Ave.
Downers Grove, Il. 60515
Phone: 630-964-9500
Fax: 630-964-5775
Contact: Bob Vollmer Ext. 214, Direct: 630-829-6741
Cell: 630-272-2157
[email protected]


_Modified by bobv at 10:44 PM 8-2-2003_


----------



## BGK (Jul 29, 2002)

I have four V6 Touareg's available now all BELOW MSRP. Call me for color's and option's.


----------



## BGK (Jul 29, 2002)

I have four V6 Touareg's available now for BELOW MSRP. Call me for details on colors and equipment.


----------



## adubdealer (Aug 8, 2003)

Hey there enthusiasts! My name is Aaron from Dave Walter VW. Right now we have 3 Touaregs on hand. We have 2 6's, first one is Off Road Grey (which I can offer you a great savings on







) . The other one we just got in is the Blue Silver Metallic. We do have a Wheat Beige V8 in stock. If these wouldn't appeal to you for whatever reason we have plenty coming in, including:
V6'S
Blue Silver w/ sound system I
Black w/ air suspension, bi-xenons, premium package II
Reflex Silver w/ bi-xenons, premium package II, sound system I
V8'S
Reflex Silver w/ park distance control, bi-xenon headlights, convienence package, 
navigation, winter package
Blue Silver w/ air suspension, bi-xenons, sound system I, winter package
These vehicles are ready for immediate sale with soon to follow delivery, and will be sold for at least 1% below MSRP. You can reach me with any questions either at [email protected] , or you can call me at (866)281-3989. Thanks guys!
Aaron



_Modified by adubdealer at 6:55 PM 8-8-2003_


----------



## cragger (Jul 12, 2003)

*Re: Official List of Dealers Selling Touareg's at MSRP or less (vwvortex1)*

Steve White VW Audi
100 Duvall Dr.
Greenville, SC 29607
Contact: Marc White VP/GM
888-600-2610
[email protected]
Largest VW dealer in South Carolina; over 200 VWs on the ground, 4 Touaregs at this moment. MSRP pricing, no fees.


----------



## santacruzVW (Jun 19, 2002)

*Re: Official List of Dealers Selling Touareg's at MSRP or less (vwvortex1)*

MSRP with no mark-up all day long. No hidden costs or other items added on. Will include dinner for two on the beautiful ocean of santa cruz CA. 
Steve Pangelina
Santa Cruz VW
831.420.3817 
http://www.santacruzvw.com
[email protected]


_Modified by santacruzVW at 10:50 PM 8-13-2003_


----------



## Trafalgar (Aug 8, 2003)

*Re: Official List of Dealers Selling Touareg's at MSRP or less (vwvortex1)*

We are pleased to announce 2004 VW TOUAREGs FOR SALE AT MSRP ONLY!
Where?:	Southern States Imports
2421 Wake Forest Road
Raleigh, NC 27608
Contacts: *David Utley--919-454-8265--DIRECT* 
919-828-0901 X320 or http://[email protected] 
*Tyrone Alston--919-828-0901 X354--Internet Manager* 
http://[email protected] 

*VW Touareg V6:* 
Colorado Red-Anthracite leatherette/Steel Suspension
Wheat Beige-Beige leather/Premum Package/Navigation-Sound System II/Steel Suspension
Black-Anthracite leatherette/Sound System I/Steel Suspension
Blue-Silver-Anthracite leatherette/Steel Suspension
Shadow Blue-Anthracite leather/Premum Package2/Navigation-Sound System II/Bi-Xenon lights/Steel Suspension
Black-Anthracite leatherette/Sound System I/Steel Suspension
White-Anthracite leatherette/Sound System I/Steel Suspension *Demo* 
Wheat Beige-Anthracite leatherette/Sound System I/Steel Suspension
Offroad Grey-Anthracite leatherette/Steel Suspension *Demo* 
*VW Touareg V8:*
Shadow Blue-Kristal Grey leather/Sound System I/Bi-Xenon lights/Steel Suspension
Silver-Anthracite leather/Bi-Xenon lights/Steel Suspension
Black-Beige leather/Navigation-Sound System II/Bi-Xenon lights/Steel Suspension/19" Wheels *Demo* 

*Special Orders accepted. More units/colors to come. We'll keep you updated.* 







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
_Modified by Trafalgar at 1:14 PM 8-14-2003_

_Modified by Trafalgar at 3:30 AM 10-8-2003_


_Modified by Trafalgar at 3:40 AM 10-8-2003_


----------



## riverbankvw (Aug 14, 2003)

*Re: Official List of Dealers Selling Touareg's at MSRP or less (vwvortex1)*

The following cars are available:








*Touareg V6 with Premium Plus Package and Bi-Xenon Headlamps. MSRP:$38,765 
Off Road Gray with Anthracite Leather 
Touareg V6 with Sound System I. MSRP: $36,165 
Venetian Green with Anthracite Vinyl 
Touareg V6 MSRP: $35,665 
Off Road Gray with Anthracite Vinyl 
Touareg V6 with Premium Plus II Package, Navigation System and Bi-Xenon Headlamps MSRP: $41,365 
Bluesilver with Anthracite Leather * 
If you want different colors / options combination, I'll be glad to put you on our waiting list.









Here at Riverbank Volkswagen of Stamford, Connecticut, our Internet Sales Department is trying to make your purchase experience not only most enjoyable by offering you: 
a prompt, no-haggle price 
a no-hassle buying and delivery experience, 
but also a most affordable. 
In order for us to work together on the purchase of your new vehicle it is best to speak by phone. I can be reached at *1.888.992.9930* , or please e-mail me to set a time when I may call you. I look forward to speaking with you. 
Once again, thanks for your interest. 
Best regards, 
[Michael Kheyfets 
Internet Sales Manager 
Riverbank Volkswagen 
Phone: 1.888.992.9930 
Cell: 203.984.1006 
[email protected] 
http://www.riverbankvw.com /B] 

_Modified by riverbankvw at 6:06 PM 8-14-2003_


_Modified by riverbankvw at 6:09 PM 8-14-2003_


----------



## cincyvwdealer (Aug 15, 2003)

*Re: Official List of Dealers Selling Touareg's at MSRP or less (vwvortex1)*

At NORTHLAND VW, we are selling all of our Touaregs at MSRP (not over)
We have 4 presently in stock with about 20 more in route or on order.
Please contact our Volkswagen professionals at http://[email protected] or call us at 
(513)531-5500. 
Northland Volkswagen
3813 Montgomery Rd.
Cincinnati, Oh 45212
http://www.northlandvw.com 
Thanks, Tim Marsh
President/General Manager
(Volkswagen Dealer in same location for 45 years)

_Modified by cincyvwdealer at 7:21 PM 8-15-2003_


_Modified by cincyvwdealer at 7:23 PM 8-15-2003_


----------



## Terramiggi01 (Aug 21, 2003)

*Re: Official List of Dealers Selling Touareg's at MSRP or less (cincyvwdealer)*

LOTS of Touaregs on lot and in transit. Discounts are possible just give me a shout. 
Patrick Terramiggi
Archer VW
Houston, Texas
713-272-1700 or
713-408-9395


----------



## beetlemandave (Jul 11, 2003)

*Re: Official List of Dealers Selling Touareg's at MSRP or less (vwvortex1)*

I recently moved to Trans Ocean Volkswagen in Pasadena to work in the Fleet & Internet sales department. We are currently selling Touaregs for $1000 BELOW MSRP. We currently have over 20 in stock or on the way. 
When you call, be sure to ask for Dave Wagstaff in the Fleet & Internet department. If I'm not around, ask for Dave Kalmus or K.C. Chang. Usually one of us will be here to take your call. You can also contact us through our website at: http://www.vw-internetsales.com. 
Dave Wagstaff
Trans-Ocean Volkswagen
130 N. Sierra Madre Blvd.
Pasadena, CA 91107
(626)577-0300 ext. 112
[email protected]


----------



## PARK CITIES VW (Aug 28, 2003)

*Re: Official List of Dealers Selling Touareg's at MSRP or less (vwvortex1)*

Park Cities VW in Dallas will sale any Touareg at MSRP or possibly less depending on availability. I have over 15 Touaregs in stock as of 8-28-03 and another 15 on the way. If you would like discuss what I have you can contact me, Greg Clary, at 214-561-8100 or by email at [email protected]


----------



## Guest (Aug 29, 2003)

*Re: Official List of Dealers Selling Touareg's at MSRP or less (vwvortex1)*

Alfredo Mendoza
Boardwalk VW
1 Bair Island Road
Redwood City, CA 94062
(650) 364-0100
[email protected]
An excellent current inventory of V6 and V8 Touaregs as well as incoming stock at MSRP here in Northern California. Since the Touaregs are moving well, best to call me at 650-454-0730 or email [email protected] and I can match up what combinations are desired with what's in stock or coming in. Thanks for the thread, VW Vortex!!!


----------



## Thordawg (Sep 4, 2003)

*Re: Official List of Dealers Selling Touareg's at MSRP or less (vwvortex1)*

Any Denver Dealers?


----------



## DEALTIME (Aug 16, 2003)

*Re: Official List of Dealers Selling Touareg's at MSRP or less (vwvortex1)*

NEW CENTURY VOLKSWAGEN/ SEE CARLOS OR MIKEY
WE WILL SELL UNDER MSRP. WE WILL ALSO ORDER WHAT YOU WANT. KEEP IN MIND ORDERS CAN TAKE UP TO 14 WEEKS. 818 968 4180 ASK FOR CARLOS


----------



## RonVWguy (Apr 5, 2003)

*Re: Official List of Dealers Selling Touareg's at MSRP or less (vwvortex1)*

*Dirito Brothers Volkswagen in Walnut Creek, California* has 24 Touareg V6's and 12 Touareg V8's in stock and ready for delivery. All Touaregs will be sold at or below MSRP.
Contact: *Ron Simi* 
*(866) 461-5031* 
email: [email protected]

website: http://www.DiritoVW.com Our current inventory is available online.
_Modified by RonVWguy at 5:43 PM 9-12-2003_


_Modified by RonVWguy at 4:45 AM 9-17-2003_


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: Official List of Dealers Selling Touareg's at MSRP or less (vwvortex1)*

Go to Crowley in Plainville, CT. Ask for Mike. Tell them Jim who bought the Blue Silver V8 sent you. If you can't get a good discount off MSRP, tell them I'm coming down to negotiate for you.


----------



## vwsales-eriePA (Sep 17, 2003)

*Re: Official List of Dealers Selling Touareg's at MSRP or less (vwvortex1)*

My dealership is also selling all Touareg's at MSRP like most of you are. My inventory is constantly changing so please call or e-mail me for a car of your choice. I have Touareg's in my inventory, some at port, and some on the water, so if you live in Northwest PA, or any surround areas then I would like the opportunity to earn your business.
Kevin Eyerly
Client Advisor
New Motors Inc.
8670 Peach Street
Erie, PA. 16509
814-868-4805 ext 344
877-732-2478 ext 344
[email protected]


----------



## SKNKWRX (Sep 27, 1999)

*Re: Official List of Dealers Selling Touareg's at MSRP or less (vwvortex1)*

We have a large selection of Touregs, also we just had a Toureg traded in (on an 03 Range Rover) it is Venetian Green Tan leather V8 Premium I (no air suspension, no NAV) with 3000 miles on it BIG SAVING!!!!!
The Autobarn VW of Evanston IL. *847*866*7600* ask for Andrew or e-mail me at [email protected] for details and availability.


_Modified by SKNKWRX at 2:02 PM 9-17-2003_


----------



## spinnetti (Feb 18, 2000)

*Re: Official List of Dealers Selling Touareg's at MSRP or less (MRVW01)*

"MRVW"? Is that you Dan? (If so, I almost got a Passat from you, and ended up with an A4 - On my second now. My friend John got his GTI from you)
If so, you can finally sell me a VW if you can get the combo and a bit off price...
We want the dark green/beige combo, base v6, or maybe base + leather. Gotta be the Dark Green/Beige combo tho..
I went to Champion today, and they told me $1000 off MSRP, but we can talk...
I'll send a note to your listed email

_Quote, originally posted by *MRVW01* »_ * CENTURY VW CINCINNATI,OH* 
As the internet sales guy *we are selling Touaregs UNDER MSRP*. Give me a call or IM with your needs. I'm not offering deep discounts, but enough to save you money. 
*Century VW 513.677.2710* 
http://[email protected] 
http://www.centuryvw.com


----------



## DEALTIME (Aug 16, 2003)

*Re: Official List of Dealers Selling Touareg's at MSRP or less (spinnetti)*

1500.00 OFF MSRP.. I AM AT NEW CENTURY VW IN GLENDALE CA.818 968 4180.


----------



## jeffdavison (Sep 12, 2003)

*CHALLANGE to Dealers*

have money in pocket, find me:
V8
Colorado Red / Anthracite
Premium Plus 
Locking Diff.
That's not on the boat, that I won't have to special order.
A restauraunt that has established itself for the best breakfasts and lunch decides to offer a dinner menu, and publishes it and distributes it to all customers looking for a great meal.
Seems VW has a Dinner menu listing all the different main dishes you can have and an assortment of side dishes and desserts. Comes time to order, the cook say sorry that dish isn't abailable with those sides, or try this with the sides you want or sorry we're not serving that now.
After scorching the earth in my area and after 6 different permutations of 1st, 2nd, 3rd, 4th, and 5th color choices, it seems that I am being victimized by a corporate "bait and switch" . Over the lase 20 years, buying chevy's, fords, bmw's, mercedes, porches and audis, this is absolutely the most frustrating experience I've had buying a new vehicle with the options and colors I want. One thing that also has really bugged me is that the dealers I've worked with dont want to go "outside" a certain region.
PLEASE ANY DEALER HERE READING THIS.....FIND ME THE TOUAREG I"M LOOKING FOR!
GOOD LUCK


----------



## Zapper (Apr 12, 2003)

*Re: CHALLANGE to Dealers (jeffdavison)*

I have it in Colorado Red/Beige Premium Plus Locking Differential.


----------



## jeffdavison (Sep 12, 2003)

*Re: CHALLANGE to Dealers (Zapper)*

Zapper,
You've just proved my point.


----------



## Corradodrvrfnd (Feb 15, 2002)

*Re: CHALLANGE to Dealers (jeffdavison)*

I don't get it?








Is it because the truck Zapper has is Beige instead of Anthracite?

Keep in mind we are only about three months out of the launch of the Touareg. There is still a limited availability.


----------



## jeffdavison (Sep 12, 2003)

*Re: CHALLANGE to Dealers (Corradodrvrfnd)*

point is I'm the customer. 
point is I'm spending $50K of MY money
I don't want to drive something I am not 100% happy with.
A brochure states what is available, reality says otherwise.
Dealer wants to sell cars.


----------



## jeffdavison (Sep 12, 2003)

*Re: CHALLANGE to Dealers (Corradodrvrfnd)*

point is I'm the customer. 
point is I'm spending $50K of MY money
I have speciific reasons and needs for each choice.
I don't want to drive something I am not 100% happy with.
A brochure states what is available, reality says otherwise.
Dealer wants to sell cars.


----------



## Corradodrvrfnd (Feb 15, 2002)

*Re: CHALLANGE to Dealers (jeffdavison)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jeffdavison* »_point is I'm the customer. 
point is I'm spending $50K of MY money
I have speciific reasons and needs for each choice.
I don't want to drive something I am not 100% happy with.
A brochure states what is available, reality says otherwise.
Dealer wants to sell cars.









You have a point, kind of....
The brochure merely states the possible combinations. That does not mean that every possible combination (100's? 1000's?) can be available at any given time, much less within three months of the launch of the vehicle.
Since you have to have the vehicle to your exact specifications, have you thought of placing a factory order, and waiting to get the exact vehicle? That is what most brands will do in a situation like this. (think MDX....which had a 6-12 month waiting list, just to get one, not even in your specifics, for the first year it was out...)


----------



## jeffdavison (Sep 12, 2003)

*Re: CHALLANGE to Dealers (Corradodrvrfnd)*

says the waiter to the patron at the table......
Sir Yes we do have the Filet Mignon and french onion soup.
Good news, the soup will be served immediately, but we will serve the Filet to you next week.


----------



## Corradodrvrfnd (Feb 15, 2002)

*Re: CHALLANGE to Dealers (jeffdavison)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jeffdavison* »_says the waiter to the patron at the table......
Sir Yes we do have the Filet Mignon and french onion soup.
Good news, the soup will be served immediately, but we will serve the Filet to you next week.


thats all fine and good, but you are not buying a freaking dinner.








You are buying a $49000 Vehicle. Do you really expect to walk in and have it waiting for you, exactly in your color combination and preferred equipment?








If I were you, I would place an order and wait. Or, don't place an order, and wait until they have been out for a year and are more readily available in all sorts of combinations


----------



## jeffdavison (Sep 12, 2003)

*Re: CHALLANGE to Dealers (Corradodrvrfnd)*

if the menu...er brochure and product literature mentioned "Limited availabillity" or something to that effect maybe you have a point. Why is the restaaurant, er excuse me again the dealership open inthe first place....back that up further..why is the manufacturer open for business in the first place?
$49,000 of MY money, regardless of a meal or a vehicle...It's always going to be MY choice. Now, who's the crazy one, after spending 2 weeks looking at incomings, at all the regions inventory that one not even close to a 5th choice of ext/int color choice and options (either too few or too manyoptions) was available.








Jeff Davison
So it's just not only the "specific" Touareg I'm frustrated with VOA about.










_Modified by jeffdavison at 9:25 PM 9-23-2003_


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: CHALLANGE to Dealers (jeffdavison)*

Sorry Jeff, but I think this is not quite a good analogy. First off, restaurants run out of items all the time. Second, we aren't talking here about a simple product that comes in only a few flavors and has options that can be added after it is built. This isn't a steak with french fries instead of a baked potato.
Why don't you do the math on how many configurations are possible. Here is your starting point:
2 engines.
10 exterior color combinations.
3 or 4 different interior color combinations depending on exterior color.
3 different seat materials depending on package/engine choice.
8 different options on the V6.
11 different options on the V8.
This adds up to hundreds or even thousands of possible combinations. Now consider that VW has probably only sold 3000-4000 since the launch. Consider that Colorado Red, while a very nice color, is not high on the list of desired colors (and don't doubt for a moment that VW doesn't know what colors will be popular). 
So maybe the exact car you want has been built a couple of time. But it may have already been sold a couple of time too. 
No doubt you should chase a few dealers. But unless you are flexible on what you want, do not expect to be satisfied without ordering a car and waiting, or finding one in the pipeline 6 weeks out. 
My suggestion to you if you really are in a hurry, try working with dealers from different parts of the country. Perhaps RI and TX. I believe that this is where VW has it's ports. If they have a port elsewhere, add that to the list too. Perhaps this will help you find the car you want a bit quicker than just checking 5 local dealers who are only searching in the local region.


----------



## Corradodrvrfnd (Feb 15, 2002)

*Re: CHALLANGE to Dealers (spockcat)*

Just for kicks, I did a search, and I found one Touareg in the entire US that has anthracite leather and the premium plus package in a V8. Here are the stats, maybe you can get this one....
Order Configuration 

Model Year: 2004  
Model: 7LACM1 TOUAREG V8, 4 DOOR, AUTOMATIC 
Exterior Color: Q7Q7 COLORADO RED PEARL 
Interior Color: MF ANTHRACITE LEATHER 
Options: 5MW MYRTLE WOOD TRIM 
7X2 ELECTRONIC PARKING ASSISTANCE 
9AH FOUR-ZONE CLIMATRONIC 
P19 19" "ATHEO" ALLOY WHEELS 
PPS PREMIUM PLUS PACKAGE 
PTW TOP WINTER PACKAGE 

Commnum VIN Status 
G33221 WVGCM67L24D021270 Intransit From Factory 

419404 
Name Ken Garff Motors 
Address 
195 East University Parkway
Orem, UT 84058 
Phone (801) 3741751 
Fax (801) 3777109


----------



## jeffdavison (Sep 12, 2003)

*Re: CHALLANGE to Dealers (Corradodrvrfnd)*

Thanks for the lookup. waaaay to much bling.
Also, if the car has exactly what I want, I don't quibble ofer price, so don't make assumtions.
Acting like a baby??? now your down to insults??? What's yuour probelm???
I'm making a point of availabiltiy, YOU, sir, sound like the "winer" to me...WHO puts the money in the dealers pocket. Sheesh if it weren't for the customer you wouldn't have to deal with headaches now, would you?
i.e. 4 zone a/c, parking assist, 19" pkg, winter pkg.
this adds up to more $$$$$ that I will never, never find useful.
AND it still doesn't have a locking diff







http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 
I've tried Offroad Grey/ Teak, White / Teak, Silver / teak, Red / Crystal grey, Red / beige. How much "compromise" must one make? Have also left off the PPS and searched for Bi-Zenons, air suspension and diff in all of the above permutations




































































































_Modified by jeffdavison at 10:08 PM 9-23-2003_


_Modified by jeffdavison at 10:11 PM 9-23-2003_


----------



## cokeefe (Sep 17, 2003)

*Re: CHALLANGE to Dealers*

How about this one, preferably somwhere on the West Coast?
Interior : Pure Beige w/Cricket Leather Seat Trim 
Exterior : Campanella White 
Engine : 4.2L V8 DOHC 
Tires : P275/45YR19 Summer Performance 
Wheels : 9.0J x 19" Alloy 
4-Corner Air Suspension 
Bi-Xenon Headlamps 

Anyone?


----------



## Corradodrvrfnd (Feb 15, 2002)

*Re: CHALLANGE to Dealers (cokeefe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cokeefe* »_How about this one, preferably somwhere on the West Coast?
Interior : Pure Beige w/Cricket Leather Seat Trim 
Exterior : Campanella White 
Engine : 4.2L V8 DOHC 
Tires : P275/45YR19 Summer Performance 
Wheels : 9.0J x 19" Alloy 
4-Corner Air Suspension 
Bi-Xenon Headlamps 

Anyone?

two closest ones:
Order Configuration 

Model Year: 2004 
Model: 7LACM1 TOUAREG V8, 4 DOOR, AUTOMATIC 
Exterior Color: R6R6 CAMPANELLA WHITE 
Interior Color: QN PURE BEIGE LEATHER 
Options: P19 19" "ATHEO" ALLOY WHEELS 
PBI BI-XENON HEADLAMPS 
PSP SOUND SYSTEM I 

Commnum VIN Status 
G62981 WVGCM67L74D018266 Intransit From Factory 
Dealer 425129 
Name DeMontrond Automotive Group Inc. 
Address 
14101 North Fwy # I-45
Houston, TX 77090 
Phone (281) 8727200 
Fax (281) 8723959 

Model Year: 2004 
Model: 7LACM1 TOUAREG V8, 4 DOOR, AUTOMATIC 
Exterior Color: R6R6 CAMPANELLA WHITE 
Interior Color: QN PURE BEIGE LEATHER 
Options: P19 19" "ATHEO" ALLOY WHEELS 
PBI BI-XENON HEADLAMPS 
PSP SOUND SYSTEM I 

Commnum VIN Status 
G62980 WVGCM67L64D018260 Dealer Stock 

Dealer 425021 
Name Clear Lake Volkswagen 
Address 
15100 Gulf Freeway
Houston, TX 77034 
Phone (281) 8485500 
Fax (281) 8485680 

I don't see anything with navigation or air suspension (or pps) with the pure beige interior.
Hope that helps


----------



## jeffdavison (Sep 12, 2003)

*Re: CHALLANGE to Dealers (Corradodrvrfnd)*

no one could meet the challange. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 
Thanks for the efforts, but no one of the ones you found had the locking diff








JD


----------



## cokeefe (Sep 17, 2003)

*Re: CHALLANGE to Dealers (jeffdavison)*

Hey thanks for checking. I'll hold out for the air susp...my time will come








Jeff, it's just a car. You sound like you're losing sleep over this whole thing.


----------



## jeffdavison (Sep 12, 2003)

*Re: CHALLANGE to Dealers (cokeefe)*

nah, not reall...Luv jerking chains







and making points








This was not a reflection on the dealers inability but on VWoA's not filling the pipeline.
I had a business once that made a big mistake of buying new inventory using sales forcasts based on previous years sales. We only reorderd what we sold before.
This DID NOT take into account what was back ordered or those sales that walked away to another brand because we didn't have the color choice they wanted. Our sales the following year were dismally flat while theindustry trend was about 25% higher. I guess it's the same here...marketing taking "safe" decsions on previous years trends and dealer sales feedback. Seems like it would require less risk and inventory / exposure, but in the long run it may only serve the competition and change owners previous brand loyalties. 
JD


----------



## DEALTIME (Aug 16, 2003)

*Re: CHALLANGE to Dealers (jeffdavison)*

HEY JEFF, CAR ON THE LOOK OUT. YOUR RIGHT, WITH THAT IN MIND GET WHAT YOU WANT. I JUST CALLED MY REP, AND TOOK THE INITIATIVE TO ORDER ONE, IF THEY CAN'T FIND ONE, I'LL EVEN GET THE DISCOUNT FOR YOU. THANKS MY SIGNITURE IS MY NUMBER


----------



## Company T-Reg (Aug 27, 2003)

*Re: CHALLANGE to Dealers (spockcat)*


_Quote, originally posted by *spockcat* »_
My suggestion to you if you really are in a hurry, try working with dealers from different parts of the country. Perhaps RI and TX. I believe that this is where VW has it's ports. If they have a port elsewhere, add that to the list too. 

Boston has a port too.


----------



## DEALTIME (Aug 16, 2003)

I AM A D****R, WHY DO I GET SO MANY OFFERS FOR NEW CARS?


----------



## volkswagenpaul (Feb 13, 2003)

*Re: (DEALTIME)*

We have 4 V6, and 3 V8 Touareg's in stock now with 8 more allocated and on their way.
Come in or give us a call for a vortex special.
Riverhead Bay Motors
1521 Old Country Rd
Riverhead NY 11901 (Long Island)
Contact: Paul, Rob, or John
(631)727-4000
Just let us know you saw this post on the vortex http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif










_Modified by volkswagenpaul at 9:45 PM 9-29-2003_


----------



## Corradodrvrfnd (Feb 15, 2002)

*Re: (DEALTIME)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DEALTIME* »_I AM A D****R, WHY DO I GET SO MANY OFFERS FOR NEW CARS?


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 16, 2002)

*Re: CHALLANGE to Dealers (jeffdavison)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jeffdavison* »_nah, not reall...Luv jerking chains







and making points








This was not a reflection on the dealers inability but on VWoA's not filling the pipeline.
I had a business once that made a big mistake of buying new inventory using sales forcasts based on previous years sales. We only reorderd what we sold before.
This DID NOT take into account what was back ordered or those sales that walked away to another brand because we didn't have the color choice they wanted. Our sales the following year were dismally flat while theindustry trend was about 25% higher. I guess it's the same here...marketing taking "safe" decsions on previous years trends and dealer sales feedback. Seems like it would require less risk and inventory / exposure, but in the long run it may only serve the competition and change owners previous brand loyalties. 
JD


Jeff:
I'm a VW Dealer. Here's the deal...
The color & option combination you are after is not what we in the biz call "desirable." Colorado Red (at least in our region) is one of our worst selling colors and even worse with a dark colored interior. When a dealership only has the opportunity to get their hands on a finite number of cars, they're going to go with what sells - Silvers, Grays, Blacks.
The fact that you can't find a single example in the whole country of what you're looking for should make it pretty obvious that it's not the color & equipment that a dealership isn't going to order for stock hoping that someone will walk in off the street and buy. If you want a car with those exact specifications, you need to either 1) order it, or 2) wait until one finds its way here.
Concerning going outside a particular region, you're right - most dealerships don't want to do it. There are advertising and other fees on invoices that vary greatly by region and most dealerships don't want the hassle of sorting through all of the red tape. Customers want exactly what they want but they're usually unwilling to: 1) pay to have it shipped, or 2) take delivery of a car with miles incurred in driving it here.
Regardless, the Touareg is a brand new vehicle and it's just a matter of time. If you're patient, I'm sure that your local VW dealer will be able to get you one. But VW has flooded the market with Touaregs with the colors & options they can sell right away. You can rest assured that VW does their homework. They're going to try to appeal to the broadest audience out of the gate and then to the smaller niche markets later.
Good luck! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Slynus (Mar 19, 2002)

*Re: CHALLANGE to Dealers (Justin @ 3 Rivers VW)*

Spoken like a true gentleman with disreguard to someone acting like a fool.


----------



## jbucha01 (Oct 8, 2003)

*Official List of Dealers Selling Touareg's at MSRP or less (vwvortex1)*

THE AUTOBARN LIMITED HAS SOLD OVER 1/3 OF ALL VW TOUAREGS IN THE ENTIRE MIDWEST REGION. THAT'S OVER 56% MORE THAN THE COMPETITION!








WHETHER YOU WANT A V8 OR V6, WE HAVE OVER 36 TOUAREGS INCOMING AND 30 TO CHOOSE FROM RIGHT NOW...SO THAT'S THE #1 ALLOCATION OF TOUAREGS. IN FACT, THE LARGEST COLLECTION OF V8'S IN THE MIDWEST IS AT THE AUTOBARN. 
VISIT US AT http://www.theautobarn.com or contact me at [email protected]


----------



## jbucha01 (Oct 8, 2003)

*Official List of Dealers Selling Touareg's at MSRP or less (vwvortex1)*

THE AUTOBARN LIMITED HAS SOLD OVER 1/3 OF ALL VW TOUAREGS IN THE ENTIRE MIDWEST REGION. THAT'S OVER 56% MORE THAN ANY OF THE COMPETITION!







SO, YOU KNOW WE MUST BE DOING WHAT CUSTOMERS REALLY WANT, AND THAT WE REALLY ARE BEST PLACE TO BUY A NEW VW.
WHETHER YOU WANT A V8 OR V6, WE HAVE OVER 36 TOUAREGS INCOMING AND 30 TO CHOOSE FROM RIGHT NOW...SO THAT'S THE #1 ALLOCATION OF TOUAREGS. IN FACT, THE LARGEST COLLECTION OF V8'S IN THE MIDWEST IS AT THE AUTOBARN. 

VISIT US AT http://www.theautobarn.com or contact me at [email protected]


----------



## Shangokoya (Apr 5, 2003)

*Re: Official List of Dealers Selling Touareg's at MSRP or less (gcvolkswagen)*

ATTENTION NORTH EAST DEALERS!
I AM LOOKING FOR THE FOLLOWING FEATURES ON A V8 TOUAREG:
BLACK/TEAK, CONV. PKG, XENON AND AIR SUSPENSION.
I AM LOOKING TO PURCHASE ASAP. ANY ONE WITH THIS VEHICLE PLEASE REPLY.


----------



## mr.vw (Oct 9, 2003)

*Re: Official List of Dealers Selling Touareg's at MSRP or less (vwvortex1)*

Gene Langan Volkswagen in Glastonbury, Connecticut has 38 Touaregs in stock.
We are not charging OVER MSRP....and are offering discounts.
For further information contact:
Mark Koblanski
Internet Sales Manager
1-800-399-7259 X29


----------



## Travis Grundke (May 26, 1999)

*Re: Official List of Dealers Selling Touareg's at MSRP or less (mr.vw)*

Good lord, Gents, with 36-40 T-Regs sitting on your lots, I sure hope you're not charging anywhere *near* MSRP...


----------



## BRNGIT4 (Sep 17, 2001)

*Re: Official List of Dealers Selling Touareg's at MSRP or less (jbucha01)*

this is in response to the false claims made by the representative of the Autobarn 
Not to start a pissing match but some things to consider..
1) the reason you have so many is because you havent been selling any 
(hence the large inventory)
2) the allocation numbers you say are the largest are for all 3 Autobarn stores
when compared to any other single dealer yes you have the largest
3) you have not sold 1/3 of all touaregs in the midwest
And lets not BS each other if you were doing what customers wanted you would not have one of the lowest customer satisfaction indexs in the midwest


_Modified by BRNGIT4 at 2:17 PM 10-21-2003_


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 16, 2002)

*Re: Official List of Dealers Selling Touareg's at MSRP or less (BRNGIT4)*

We have a great selection of in-stock Touaregs and more on their way here. Call or IM me for specifics.


_Modified by Justin @ 3 Rivers VW at 12:32 PM 12-5-2003_


----------



## jeff_kershner (Jan 12, 2003)

Here is what we have at Sharrett Volkswagen (2nd oldest VW dealership in the USA) Located in Hagerstown Maryland. About 50 minutes West of DC and Baltimore MD. 
* 2004 Volkswagen Touareg 3.2* 
Transmission: Automatic 
Engine: 3.2L 6 cyl 
Exterior: Green 
Stock Number: 14052 
VIN: WVGBC67L94D024391
No Info Yet..Just arriving 

* 2004 Volkswagen Touareg 3.2*
Transmission: Automatic 
Engine: 3.2L 6 cyl 
Exterior: Blue Silver 
Interior: ANTHRACITE 
Stock Number: 14002 
VIN: WVGZC67L14D001346
BI-XENON HEADLAMPS (PBI)
PREMIUM PKG II 

* 2004 Volkswagen Touareg 3.2 *
Engine: 3.2L 6 cyl 
Exterior: BLACK 
Interior: ANTHRACITE 
Stock Number: 14010 
VIN: WVGBC67L64D008911 
BI-XENON HEADLAMPS (PBI)
NAVIGATION SYSTEM/SOUND SYSTEM II 
PREMIUM PKG II 

* 2004 Volkswagen Touareg 3.2 *
Transmission: Automatic 
Engine: 3.2L 6 cyl 
Exterior: OFFROAD GRAY 
Interior: ANTHRACITE 
Stock Number: 14003 
VIN: WVGBC67L94D004268 
4-CORNER AIR SUSPENSION (REQ: PBI Headlamps) (1BK)
BI-XENON HEADLAMPS (PBI)
NAVIGATION SYSTEM/SOUND SYSTEM II 
PREMIUM PKG 
* 2004 Volkswagen Touareg 4dr V8*
Engine: 4.2L 8 cyl 
Exterior: Blue Silver 
Stock Number: 14047 
VIN: WVGEM67L74D019734 
REAR DIFFERENTIAL LOCK (1Y1)
PREMIUM PLUS PKG

* 2004 Volkswagen Touareg 4dr V8*
Transmission: Automatic 
Engine: 4.2L 8 cyl 
Exterior: COLORADO RED 
Interior: PURE BEIGE 
Stock Number: 14009 
VIN: WVGCM67LX4D013711 
NAVIGATION SYSTEM/SOUND SYSTEM II 
For more informations contact myself or Jason Guderjohn
Please visit our Website at http://www.sharrettvw.com 


_Modified by jeff_kershner at 12:17 AM 10-26-2003_


----------



## setinhi (Oct 27, 2003)

*Re: Official List of Dealers Selling Touareg's at MSRP or less (jeff_kershner)*

Does anyone have a blue silver/anthracite with convenience, sound system I, parking assist and 19's? I ordered one in August, but my dealer says it won't be built until February!


----------



## SEAN @ CRESTMONT VW (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Official List of Dealers Selling Touareg's at MSRP or less (Shangokoya)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Shangokoya* »_ATTENTION NORTH EAST DEALERS!
I AM LOOKING FOR THE FOLLOWING FEATURES ON A V8 TOUAREG:
BLACK/TEAK, CONV. PKG, XENON AND AIR SUSPENSION.
I AM LOOKING TO PURCHASE ASAP. ANY ONE WITH THIS VEHICLE PLEASE REPLY.

i have one with pure beige and all the options you are looking for i am currently waiting for a phone call from my area executive to see if there are any with teak interior out there will let you know when i hear form him.
ok just got off the phone with my AE he is 95% sur ehe can get me one and there is also one showing in the mid atlantic i might be able to get my hands on shoot me a call at 973 839 4000.
Sean P. Enright
Crestmont VW


_Modified by SEAN @ CRESTMONT VW at 4:21 PM 10-27-2003_


----------



## TracyVW (Jul 5, 2003)

*Re: Official List of Dealers Selling Touareg's at MSRP or less (Shangokoya)*

Hi, I saw your request and did a search of the NEast region. THere arent ANY with the Teak interior just anthrecite or beige. If you would like one of these, please email me @ [email protected] Thanks!
Geoff


----------



## babe (Oct 14, 2003)

*Re: Official List of Dealers Selling Touareg's at MSRP or less (BRNGIT4)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BRNGIT4* »_this is in response to the false claims made by the representative of the Autobarn 
Not to start a pissing match but some things to consider..
1) the reason you have so many is because you havent been selling any 
(hence the large inventory)
2) the allocation numbers you say are the largest are for all 3 Autobarn stores
when compared to any other single dealer yes you have the largest
3) you have not sold 1/3 of all touaregs in the midwest
And lets not BS each other if you were doing what customers wanted you would not have one of the lowest customer satisfaction indexs in the midwest
DITTO, SALESMAN DIDN'T KNOW JACK ABOUT TREG EITHER, ALSO SAID ,OH, WE GET OVER MSRP if you want a teak interior . I said "see yea" 
_Modified by BRNGIT4 at 2:17 PM 10-21-2003_


----------



## 180TT (Oct 22, 2003)

How about $1000 above invoice?
Several 8's and 6's in stock

[email protected]


_Modified by 180TT at 8:20 AM 11-5-2003_


----------



## DEALTIME (Aug 16, 2003)

call me , i would like to talk to you. my number is my signature.


----------



## V10TwinTurbo (Nov 9, 2003)

*Re: (180TT)*

I sent you an e-mail 4 days ago and you never responded. Do you have Touaregs for sale or not?


----------



## cultravelr (Sep 4, 2003)

*Calling all South East Dealers!!*

I am looking for a V8 Touareg w/ the convenience package, xenons, and the navigation system. I am on Vortex every day and see no reason to pay anything more than $1000 over invoice. If you are willing to work starting from $1000 over invoice for this vehicle, please contact me. I am interested primarily in the Colorado Red, but will settle for the Offroad Grey or the Reflex Silver. Whichever color exterior, I need the grey or anthrocite interior. I can be contacted via [email protected] 
Thanks for your consideration in advance


----------



## DEALTIME (Aug 16, 2003)

ok, i can do that price. I will have to check for the availability. call me 818 968 4180


----------



## prettygood (Jun 19, 2002)

*Re: (DEALTIME)*

Hello everyone.
My name is Jacob Zuniga and I work at Premier Motorcars of Santa Fe, NM.
I was a VW fan and Vortex member long before I became a VW salesman, but now that I am I hope I can hook up some fellow Vortex members. We just received five more Touaregs today and should have some more on the way in the next few months.
We are a small VW dealer, so our allotments are not huge, but I can make you a great deal on a car if you like what we have in stock. WE DO DISCOUNT OUR TOUAREGS!! 
I check Vortex several times a week minimum, so IM me and I will be happy to help you out.


----------



## eclou (Feb 22, 2001)

Hello,
I am in Houston and am looking to buy a V8 T-R in the next 30 days. Can do Silver, Grey, or Black. Options I want are Xenon, Convenience, and Sound I. Anyone within 500 miles want to sell for 1k over invoice please email me.
Eugene
[email protected]


----------



## Shangokoya (Apr 5, 2003)

*Re: (eclou)*

ATTENTION NORTH EAST DEALERS! 
I AM LOOKING FOR THE FOLLOWING FEATURES ON A V8 TOUAREG: 
BLACK/TEAK, CONV. PKG, XENON AND AIR SUSPENSION. 
I AM LOOKING TO PURCHASE ASAP. ANY ONE WITH THIS VEHICLE PLEASE REPLY.
Contact me: [email protected]


----------



## Spirit VW (Sep 12, 2003)

Here at Autobahn Motorcars in Fort Worth, we have the following Touaregs right now TO BE UPDATED
No markup above sticker here.
We are open 8:30 AM - 7:00 PM during the week from now until April, and 8:30 AM - 6:00 PM on Saturdays.
Thanks!


_Modified by Spirit VW at 10:54 AM 12-31-2003_


----------



## squishmann (Nov 20, 2003)

*Metro VW*

Here at Metro Volkswagen we have just about every Touareg in stock. The V8s seem to be selling more than the 6s. Color is not an issue give me a day and I'll have it. Right now if you are currently leasing a VW then VW will pay the remainder of your lease and you can start a new lease or buy on any 03/04 Volkswagen. If you have a loan then you get $1000 owner loyalty rebate.

For any info you can drop me an e-mail or call me 215.365.7500 x343
I'm here everyday except for Wednesday and Sunday.
M 9-9
T 3-9
W APPT.
Th 12-9
F 9-9
S 9-9
S closed
Metro VW
David Hicks
6915 Essington Ave
Philadelphia, PA 19153


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: Metro VW (squishmann)*

What do you have in a V8 with PPS for spaulding12? He has cash and is desperate.


----------



## DEALTIME (Aug 16, 2003)

COLORADO RED WITH TAN INTERIOR.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: (DEALTIME)*

No, I think he wants anthracite. Anybody got a V8 PPS with anthracite?


----------



## spalding12 (Oct 27, 2003)

*Re: (spockcat)*

Thanks, Jim, for helping me out
greg


----------



## prettygood (Jun 19, 2002)

*Re: (spalding12)*

I think that I have one inbound, I will check for you tomorrow and post then. (We are closed on Sunday)


----------



## terps (Feb 12, 2003)

*Shadow Bluc/Beige with Premium*

I am interested in buying a V8/Shadow Blue/Beige/Premium. Anyone who has one in stock that has recently come into the country please email me at:
[email protected] I am looking to buy now.


----------



## prettygood (Jun 19, 2002)

*Re: Shadow Bluc/Beige with Premium (terps)*

The V8 I have is not a PPS vehicle. It is Reflex Silver with Anthracite interior, Navigation, Winter, Air Suspension, Bi-Xenons, and Rear Differential lock. That is the only V8 we have because they are selling quicker than we can get them. you can email me directly at [email protected] for any details.
prettygood


----------



## Corradodrvrfnd (Feb 15, 2002)

*Re: (spockcat)*

Good luck finding a premium plus V8. I can't get any of the ones that I am looking for


----------



## spalding12 (Oct 27, 2003)

*Re: (Corradodrvrfnd)*

i just like the nappa leather so much more than the cricket that i am willing to wait
not happy about it
i guess that i should be glad that i like such a well-thought of vehicle
greg


----------



## Dan Halen (May 16, 2002)

*Re: (Corradodrvrfnd)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Corradodrvrfnd* »_Good luck finding a premium plus V8. I can't get any of the ones that I am looking for









And what PPS V8's are you looking for? My dealer has a Wheat with beige, and possibly a Colorado with anthracite. I'm awaiting word on the Colorado for Spalding... if luck is right, it will work for him.


----------



## spalding12 (Oct 27, 2003)

*Re: (BRM10984)*

i'm excited
off 3 days next weekend
the 5-7
would love to fly SOMEWHERE and then drive home
as long as "somewhere" is less than 2 days away!
greg


----------



## spalding12 (Oct 27, 2003)

*Re: (BRM10984)*

i'm excited
off 3 days next weekend
the 5-7
would love to fly SOMEWHERE and then drive home
as long as "somewhere" is less than 2 days away!
also...
i'll bring my apple powerbook and hook up at some starbucks on the way (with my t-mobile hotspot account) and report to the forum on my progress back home
----------
ok...
i'm sure at least SOME of you are cringing right now
don't lie!

greg


----------



## spalding12 (Oct 27, 2003)

*Re: (BRM10984)*

i'm excited
off 3 days next weekend
the 5-7
would love to fly SOMEWHERE and then drive home
as long as "somewhere" is less than 2 days away!
also...
i'll bring my apple powerbook and hook up at some starbucks on the way (with my t-mobile hotspot account) and report to the forum on my progress and driving impressions while on my way back home
----------
ok...
i'm sure at least SOME of you are cringing right now
don't lie!

greg


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: (spalding12)*

He's so excited he posted three times times times.


----------



## Corradodrvrfnd (Feb 15, 2002)

*Re: (BRM10984)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BRM10984* »_
And what PPS V8's are you looking for? My dealer has a Wheat with beige, and possibly a Colorado with anthracite. I'm awaiting word on the Colorado for Spalding... if luck is right, it will work for him.

There aren't many in this area, much less in a short enough distance to bring them in from other dealers.


----------



## zihiah (Nov 24, 2003)

*Re: (Corradodrvrfnd)*

Howdy, 
Anyone know what deals there are to be had in Houston?
I'm looking for one of the following options:
1) v6, navigation, xenons
2) v6, navigation, xenons, air
I do not want leather. Thanks.


----------



## eclou (Feb 22, 2001)

*Re: (zihiah)*

Go to Archer VW and ask for Adnan/Patrick. You can get anything for $500 over invoice. They have leatherette models in stock.


----------



## bsdavis (Sep 30, 2003)

*Re: (eclou)*

Emailed them yesterday right after you posted with a request and haven't heard back from them--are they (Archer VW) "internet-email friendly?"


----------



## jbucha01 (Oct 8, 2003)

*V8 Touaregs with the Premium Plus Package*

I currently have the most inbound V8 over any other VW dealer in the entire Midwest, which means I can offer you the best deal. There are a lot of dealers stating that they can sell a V8 with the Premium Plus package for $500.00 over. That is false, because most dealers don't even qualify for volume allocation, which means that can't order enough of them. We have been taking calls from NewYork, Colorado, and Texas for these SUVs. Today, I even had a customer fly in from Denver for a Silver V8 with the Premium Plus Package. The bottom line is that if you are seeking a V8 Touareg, the Autobarn Limited in Evanston is the place to go for the best available inventory and deal. What the others promise, we deliver...
contact Jason Buchanan or Peter Costello @847-866-7600 [email protected]


----------



## jbucha01 (Oct 8, 2003)

*V8 Touaregs with the Premium Plus Package*

I currently have the most inbound V8s over any other VW dealer in the entire Midwest, which means I can offer you the best deal. There are a lot of dealers stating that they can sell a V8 with the Premium Plus package for $500.00 over. That is false, because most dealers don't even qualify for volume allocation, which means they can't order enough of them. We have been taking calls from NewYork, Colorado, and Texas for these SUVs. Today, I even had a customer fly in from Denver for a Silver V8 with the Premium Plus Package. The bottom line is that if you are seeking a Touareg, the Autobarn Limited in Evanston is the place to go for the best available inventory and deal. What the others promise, we deliver...
contact Jason Buchanan or Peter Costello @847-866-7600 [email protected]


----------



## kullenberg (Aug 23, 2002)

Quit the BS and say how much over invoice you'll sell for, or quit wasting our time.


----------



## bsdavis (Sep 30, 2003)

*Re: (kullenberg)--Good Question*

I emailed them last night with a specific request for a quote--I'll let you know what I get back from them (if anything). Will it be http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif or http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif ? We shall see.............................


----------



## adubdealer (Aug 8, 2003)

Hey there everyone,
This is Aaron From Dave Walter VW in Akron Ohio. I went through all of your requests because we got a listing of new Touaregs coming in. I don't think I have the exact one for any of you, BUT if any of them work, feel free to give me a call to help you out. 
2 Black V8's, Teak int., Air susp, Bi-Xenons, Convien. Pack, and Nav.
1 Off Road Grey V8, Teak Int., Air susp. Bi-Xenons, Conv. Pack, and Nav.
2 Shadow Blue V8's, 1 Krist. int., Premium +, 4 zone climate control, 
Winter Pack.
1 Pure Beige, Air susp., Bi-Xenons, Nav., Winter Package

NOW THESE ARE THE ONES I HAVE ON THE LOT:
1 Reed Green V6 with sound I
1 Blue Silver V6 with sound I 
1 Campinella White V6 with Premium Pack***SOLD and DELIVERED***
1 Reflex Silver V8 with convenience, nav, park assist, winter, bi-xenons
1 Campinella White V8 with Winter, Bi_xenons, and sound I
If you want more info on any of these feel free to call our toll free number: 866-281-3989
Or E-mail me at [email protected]
Hope I can earn your business
Aaron Heinlein


----------



## jbucha01 (Oct 8, 2003)

*Re: (kullenberg)*

JUST ASK AND YOU SHALL RECEIVE....ARE YOU ASKING ABOUT A V8 WITH PREMIUM PLUS PACKAGE? OF COURSE I CAN QUOTE YOU HOW MUCH OVER INVOICE, BUT YOU FIRST HAVE TO TELL ME WHAT TRUCK WITH WHAT OPTIONS? I'M NOT GOING TO QUOTE EVERY TRUCK AND OPTION ONLINE. MORE THAN HAPPY TO MOVE A TOUAREG OVER INVOICE....THANK YOU! PLEASE CONTACT [email protected] for Internet pricing.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 16, 2002)

*Re: (spalding12)*


_Quote, originally posted by *spalding12* »_i'm excited
off 3 days next weekend
the 5-7
would love to fly SOMEWHERE and then drive home
as long as "somewhere" is less than 2 days away!
greg

Greg:
Are you looking for a V8 Touareg with Premium Plus & Anthracite interior?
If so, I may have a really great option for you. Call or shoot me an IM and we can discuss.
724-949-1061 x330


----------



## jeff_kershner (Jan 12, 2003)

*Re: Official List of Dealers Selling Touareg's at MSRP or less (vwvortex1)*

*SHARRETT VDub, HAGERSTOWN MD* 
These are the V8s that we have in stock. We are a straight forward
dealership and expect the same. Serious inquiries only please. 
Specifications: 
List Price: $49,294 
*Sale Price: $48,545 * 
Engine: 4.2L V8 
Exterior: Blue Silver 
Stock Number: 14047 
**PREMIUM PLUS PKG -inc: navigation system, bi-xenon headlamps w/headlight washer system, Convenience pkg, air suspension, Nappa leather trim, wood interior upgrade, 6-disc CD changer, adjustable removable silver roof rack 
**REAR DIFFERENTIAL LOCK (1Y1)
Specifications: 
Price: $43,544 
*Sale Price: $42,845 * 
Engine: 3.2L V6 
Exterior: OFFROAD GRAY 
Interior: ANTHRACITE
Stock Number: 14003
**4-CORNER AIR SUSPENSION (REQ: PBI Headlamps) (1BK)
**NAVIGATION SYSTEM/SOUND SYSTEM II -inc: 6-disc CD changer
**PREMIUM PKG -inc: Cricket leather seat trim, 12-way pwr seats w/driver seat memory, driver/front passenger lumbar support, heated pwr folding auto-dimming exterior mirrors w/memory, center console wood trim, front sliding armrest 
**BI-XENON HEADLAMPS
Sales prices include everything except your state tax and tag fees. We DO NOT
have any hidden additional processing fees or any other crap like that. The
above mentioned prices are the set prices. If you are seriously interested in 
one of these Touaregs, please call myself Jeff Kershner or Jason Guderjohn 
at 301-739-7700 or email me personally at [email protected] We also have 
a few others in stock that you can see at * http://www.sharrettvw.com * 

_Modified by jeff_kershner at 7:11 PM 12-6-2003_


_Modified by jeff_kershner at 7:11 PM 12-6-2003_


----------



## joelk01 (Dec 9, 2003)

*Re: Official List of Dealers Selling Touareg's at MSRP or less (jeff_kershner)*

Hi everyone. New here. Been interested in a T-Reg, but want to be sure I get the best deal I can find. Can someone offer their opinion on this situation I received from a dealer:
Dealer said invoice for the model below is $44,436. His price is $46,032 which sounds high to me. The vehicle is as follows:
Vehicle Options: 4.2L V8 DOHC
Transmission:6-SpeedAutomaticw/TiptronicOption 
Tires255/55VR18AS
Wheels: 8.0J x 18 in.Alloy
Heatable Front Bucket Seats
Radio: SoundSystem II 6 CD Changer
4.56Axle Ratio
Monotone Paint Application
Navigation System
Bi-Xenon Headlamps
Convenience Package
Keyless Access
Memory Feature
Power Adjustable Steering Column
Power Adjustable Front Seatbelts
4-Corner Air Suspension
Gross Vehicle Weight Rating:6,791 lbs
Nappa Leather Seat Trim
Wood Interior Upgrade (Myrtle or Vavona)
Silver Roof Rack
Premium Plus Package
Heated Steering Wheel
Heatable Rear Seatsw/Ski Bag
Winter Package
Thanks! Dealer is Palisades VW in NJ.


_Modified by joelk01 at 7:31 PM 12-9-2003_


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: Official List of Dealers Selling Touareg's at MSRP or less (joelk01)*


_Quote, originally posted by *joelk01* »_Dealer said invoice for the model below is $44,436. His price is $46,032 which sounds high to me. Dealer is Palisades VW in NJ.

Sounds like a V8 with PPS and PTW. According to Edmunds, invoice is about what he says. Now are you going to begrudge them making some money? They have to eat too. 
Only potential problem is that there were reports here of Palisades being a "difficult" dealership. I don't know anything about them first hand though. Just a recall of reports on this forum.


----------



## joelk01 (Dec 9, 2003)

*Re: Official List of Dealers Selling Touareg's at MSRP or less (spockcat)*


_Quote, originally posted by *spockcat* »_ 
Now are you going to begrudge them making some money?

Its my money. They dont have to sell it to me.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: Official List of Dealers Selling Touareg's at MSRP or less (joelk01)*

Very true. So don't buy from them if you don't want them to make $1500 on the sale.


----------



## Corradodrvrfnd (Feb 15, 2002)

*Re: Official List of Dealers Selling Touareg's at MSRP or less (spockcat)*


_Quote, originally posted by *spockcat* »_Very true. So don't buy from them if you don't want them to make $1500 on the sale.


that a little over 3% profit for the dealer. I don't know of many places you can buy anything and only pay a 3% profit. The sad thing is the salesman probably will make about 20% of that, and if he does his sale properly, will spend about 2-3 hours on it.


----------



## vwmidge (Aug 4, 2001)

*Re: Official List of Dealers Selling Touareg's at MSRP or less (Corradodrvrfnd)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Corradodrvrfnd* »_that a little over 3% profit for the dealer. I don't know of many places you can buy anything and only pay a 3% profit.

Then why are some dealers selling for $500 over invoice? Either way the salesman is probably only getting a mini anyways, so I could care less if the dealership is making 375 or 1375.


----------



## kullenberg (Aug 23, 2002)

*Re: Official List of Dealers Selling Touareg's at MSRP or less (Corradodrvrfnd)*

Most supermarkets sell at 3% or less, Wallmart runs at about 2%, and they are the biggest retail business in the world. That 3% becomes closer to 6% when holdback is factored in. I know dealers don't like to talk about it, but it's part of the profit picture, none the less.


----------



## Corradodrvrfnd (Feb 15, 2002)

*Re: Official List of Dealers Selling Touareg's at MSRP or less (kullenberg)*

Don't get me wrong. I am all about helping people get a good deal.
Its just that cars are the only thing in the world you can buy, and negotiate the profit that you want to pay.
And Salesman never want to talk about holdback because they usually don't see any of it. Salesman get the shaft in the dealership profit game.
As for Walmart, I think that is a poor example. They are a discount superstore, and I don't think A Volkswagen is a discount (cheap) Automobile. Name 10 major companies that you can purchase anything in their store for less than 3% profit. I don't think it can be done.
As for dealers selling the Touaregs for $500 over invoice. They are either A) scared of the Touareg because it is a "luxury" vehicle, or B) hurting from the decline in Volkswagen sales. I don't ever gauge someones eyes out, but if you are not being payed well, You are not going to give 100% to your job, and in this case your job is taking care of the client. Maybe $500 over invoice is the reason most VW Dealers suck










_Modified by Corradodrvrfnd at 5:18 PM 12-9-2003_


----------



## kullenberg (Aug 23, 2002)

*Re: Official List of Dealers Selling Touareg's at MSRP or less (Corradodrvrfnd)*

"Maybe $500 over invoice is the reason most VW Dealers suck " That's a fair comment.


----------



## vwmidge (Aug 4, 2001)

*Re: Official List of Dealers Selling Touareg's at MSRP or less (kullenberg)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kullenberg* »_"Maybe $500 over invoice is the reason most VW Dealers suck " That's a fair comment.


It is a fair comment...but on the flipside of that coin, you and I and everybody know that they sell a helluva lot more cars at probably 5-8% profit than they do at $500 over invoice. We all may be more knowledgable because we do research and discuss issues like this here on the Tex, but I gotta believe we are a just a small fraction of overall buyers.
Bottom line...if the dealer wants to move a car because of quota or whatever, then they will. If that means giving 1 or 2 Tregs a month at $500 over invoice vs. 8 or 9 at 5-8% profit, I'm sure there isn't dealer in town that wouldn't take that deal.
The only person who gets screwed in this situation is the salesman. Hopefully he/she is having a good month and it won't hurt them too bad. 
P.S. Please keep your fingers crossed...I'm trying to get into a Touareg right now. I just gotta get someone to help me eat my lease!










_Modified by vwmidge at 11:10 PM 12-9-2003_


----------



## joelk01 (Dec 9, 2003)

*Re: Official List of Dealers Selling Touareg's at MSRP or less (vwmidge)*

I thought it worked that if the dealer sells cars at $500 over invoice, then he sells more cars then he would at $1500 or whatever over invoice. If more people buy the cars at the lower price, the dealer can charge more than $500 over invoice since his product is in demand. This is the free market at work. I dont feel sorry for the salesman because he makes less per unit. He can sell more units. If supply becomes limited, he is stupid for not raising his price. What is the discussion about? Prices move relative to supply and demand. If the dealer or salesman dont like their price/profit, do something else for a living. That is our system. It is at work in what I do for a living and everyone else here except those that work for the government and nonprofits.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: Official List of Dealers Selling Touareg's at MSRP or less (joelk01)*

Just don't come here and whine when they refuse your unprofitable offer and sell the car to someone else. It is supply and demand. Don't whine here when they can't afford to keep 3 loaners on the lot give out loaners to give you and the two other guys they sold Touaregs at $500 profit. For them to do that they needed to make $1500 profit. They gave the loaner to the Jetta customer who paid full price.


----------



## vwmidge (Aug 4, 2001)

*Re: Official List of Dealers Selling Touareg's at MSRP or less (spockcat)*

I don't think anyone is whining...just chatting. If they won't sell it to me at $500 over invoice, ok by me. I'll keep trying until someone will. If I have to drive 6 hours to pick it up...I'll have a fun drive home.
As far as supply and demand, I know here in StL and KC you can drive onto most if not all VW lots and have your pick. The Treg I am looking at has been sitting on the lot for over 4 weeks.
Plus...I think you missed by point. They sell enough cars at 5-8% that selling a few at $500 over invoice is not going to kill the dealership. You and I both know that will not make a habit of it...but if the car was been sitting there for over 4 weeks they might. It can't hurt to try.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: Official List of Dealers Selling Touareg's at MSRP or less (vwmidge)*

I get the point but just remember, to make up the difference in volume, service will have to suffer. They will have more service work because of more sales volume. They will not give loaners because of the low margins. I'm all for getting the most bang for the buck. But there is a limit.


----------



## Corradodrvrfnd (Feb 15, 2002)

*Re: Official List of Dealers Selling Touareg's at MSRP or less (spockcat)*

My point was more on the flip side of things.
Personally, I work in Internet Sales here. $500 over invoice would be a large profit deal for me. I get paid based strictly on the number of cars I sell, so my pay does not get negatively effected by low profits.
However, your average salesman is working on straight commission, and when he has to sell a car at a low profit, his pay is affected. The way human nature works, if you feel that you are worth more than your pay, you do a half ass job.
Then that leads to the "not my problem" syndrome. Turnover is high, salesman morale is low, and they dont take care of their clients. If you call with a problem, the answer is "go to service". Service is busy because they are overloaded and it goes on and on. 
Golf, Jetta, Beetle, and Passat owners should never have been treated this way, but it only slightly effected sales. We are now in a whole new market with Touareg and Phaeton. We cannot treat clients this way, or we will fail. When you buy a vehicle with this many gadgets, a few stumbles on the way to perfection are to be expected, and this negative attitude amongst your average sales person will lead them to the "not my problem" syndrome, and Volkswagen will fail.
Supply and Demand, and profit/no profit always balance out in the big picture, but I am talking about the small picture here, when it becomes not buying a car from that guy down the street, but building a relationship with them, and having someone there to help you if you have problems down the road.


----------



## vwmidge (Aug 4, 2001)

*Re: Official List of Dealers Selling Touareg's at MSRP or less (spockcat)*


_Quote, originally posted by *spockcat* »_I get the point but just remember, to make up the difference in volume, service will have to suffer. They will have more service work because of more sales volume. They will not give loaners because of the low margins. I'm all for getting the most bang for the buck. But there is a limit.

True. I see your point. But I don't think service has to suffer to the point of not giving loaners out. If the car is in for routine service and I have to drive a Bug for a day or nothing at all, I can live with that. Now if the car is going to be sitting in the service department for a week, then yes I would expect an equivelant car even if I did get the car at $500 over invoice because I spent $40k or whatever on a new car in the first place. 
Lets not also forget that these dealers have used lots....which are great money makers. Many are also tied with other lines of cars. Not to mention the prices the service department charges! Wow...I probably just opened another can of worms didn't I!?!? Sorry!


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: Official List of Dealers Selling Touareg's at MSRP or less (vwmidge)*

You may have spent $40k but $39,500 went to VW, not the dealership. My understanding is that VW does not pay for loaner cars. They may in some ways subsidize them partially but they don't pay for them outright. 
As for used cars, if they are so profitable, why don't they just sell those? They can be readily bought at auctions without the hassle of negotiating with a customer. Besides, why should another customer subsidize your purchase or loaner?
As for service, there may be some profit there but take a look at the overhead. Building, fixtures, clerical personnel who don't do the actual work, shop tools, parts inventories, technician training, etc. Then when you bring your car in for warranty work, the dealer is paid according to a fixed rate by VW for the job. No doubt the service manager pushes the techs to get the job done in less time too.
I don't mean to sound like an apologist for dealers and high margins but I run a business (not related to selling cars). I know something about overhead and margins.


----------



## kullenberg (Aug 23, 2002)

*Re: Official List of Dealers Selling Touareg's at MSRP or less (vwmidge)*

Yup- you did. Service is a whole seperate profit center. This is why many dealers offer loaners and other perks to all service customers. Good service can generate as many return customers as sales. Case in point; the dealer where I get my ML serviced is not the selling store. (I moved right after the purchase) The service I have rcvd, could not have been better. Loved the service - not crazy about the car; too many service issues. In fact, what I'm reading on Touareg forums is reminding me what the MB M class went through, early on. It wasn't a pretty picture. Most of the problems were attributed to poor assymbly quality, and poor quality control from US parts suppliers. Now, going into the 4th year of the model, it's starting to be a better vehicle; still not up to MB standards. I won't have another one! Unfortunately the dealer I haved praised for their service only sells Mercedes and BMW, and there is nothing in either brand that serves my needs.


----------



## joelk01 (Dec 9, 2003)

*Re: Official List of Dealers Selling Touareg's at MSRP or less (kullenberg)*

I didn think the sale price of a new or used vehicle factored very much into the quality of service/amenities available from the service area. The dealers make a boat load of profit on service. Its not like you can bargain around for a needed repair. Sure, some maintenance and minor repairs you may, but generally speaking, the dealers have you over a barrel once you commit to using dealer for service. Service is a money maker for dealers and it is what keeps customers.
I cant imagine not trying to get a vehicle for the lowest possible price. THe dealer would certainly take all of your money if you offered more than they asked for the vehicle. The "marginal" money either sends your kid to college or it sends the dealer's/salesman's kid. Which would you choose?


----------



## vwmidge (Aug 4, 2001)

*Re: Official List of Dealers Selling Touareg's at MSRP or less (spockcat)*


_Quote, originally posted by *spockcat* »_I don't mean to sound like an apologist... 

Please...this is a very useful thread...at least for me. Very intelligent and courteous conversations. No bashing or name calling....such a nice change of pace. 
Plus I like the fact that you're on one side of the spectrum (albeit not in car sales) and I'm on the other. Throw in the insight from those who are tied to a dealer...any presto you got mucho information.


----------



## adubdealer (Aug 8, 2003)

*Re: Official List of Dealers Selling Touareg's at MSRP or less (vwmidge)*

I think I jumped into this too late.. but dear god, why do all car places have to be "aholes"? I have absolutely no problem with giving you a good deal on anything that I have in stock, but llike it was said 'I have to eat too'. It was remarked that 'salesmen' make 5-8 percent over invoice on cars? HA! Most deals on our cars are sold at invoice and sometimes lower. The reason we don't make more money is because there is TOO competitive of a market! By this I mean, dealerships are hiring idiots to sell these cars. They don't know what a good product they have. I have 3 dealerships that I have to compete with where I actually heard from a customer ' I went to (insert name here) told me that these vehicles aren't moving at all, so I think this is a reasonable offer. ($500 over holdback out!!!)' After taking him over to the vehicle and actually showing him the vehicle he purchased it @ $200 under invoice. Does anyone appreciate the fact of knowing how to opperate and what every bell and whistle actually does. The other dealerships need to stop trying to flood the market and actually REPRESENT the product.


----------



## PabloP (Nov 24, 2003)

*Re: Official List of Dealers Selling Touareg's at MSRP or less (adubdealer)*

adubdealer: As a customer, I understand and agree with your sentiments. I prefer to deal with local businessmen. I want them to be successful and stick around in my community, and I don't mind leaving some money on the table. And you're right, it's a terrific product that no one should have to lose money on. 
But, I don't like to be misled, and if I think a dealer or his salesperson is lying to me, I'll go elsewhere. For example, I knew I could get the car anywhere for a buck over invoice, and if I looked harder, at invoice or maybe $500 over. One of the local dealers offered me his fleet price of $2,000 over on V8's with air. I knew that was high, but it isn't dishonest to ask for a higher price. So, just to test him, I asked about loan rates. I asked him what the best rate for the best possible credit rating was, and he told me 5%. I already knew that VW had a 4% program. I went elsewhere and paid cash, since I had no real interest in a loan.


----------



## wannaTouareg (Nov 8, 2002)

*Re: Official List of Dealers Selling Touareg's at MSRP or less (adubdealer)*

I'll jump in late here. I just want to add that I think there are some very good sales people out there. Sure there are some jerks but hopefully you can weed them out early and you can still find some straight shooters.
I test drove an '02 allroad the other night. I could have thrown away the owners manual after the salesman thoroughly explained ALL the features of the car. The test drive was extensive and involved enough city and highway driving. I'd go back there in a blink. (We ended up too far apart on price and concluded our dealings.)


----------



## M.Diesel (Dec 18, 2003)

*Re: Official List of Dealers Selling Touareg's at MSRP or less (vwvortex1)*

HEY I know nobody likes to pay MSRP!!
My name is Mitch, and I work at Cumberland Valley Motors in Mechanicsburg Pa.
We have V6's and V8's in stock and are willing to deal (a little).
I can be contacted Mon. from 9-5
Tues........9-9
Thurs.......1-9
Fri...........9-6
Sat..........9-5
phone number is (717)697-9448
you can browse our inventory at http://www.cvmvolkswagen.com
and the name of our internet contact is Tom Kerstetter, please if you contact Tom let him know that Mitch referred you.
THANKS, and please call with any questions or requests.


----------



## M.Diesel (Dec 18, 2003)

*Re: Official List of Dealers Selling Touareg's at MSRP or less (Corradodrvrfnd)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Corradodrvrfnd* »_Don't get me wrong. I am all about helping people get a good deal.
Maybe $500 over invoice is the reason most VW Dealers suck









_Modified by Corradodrvrfnd at 5:18 PM 12-9-2003_

I wish everyone would realize that the quality of treatment and service that Touareg customers expect is not bought at $500 over invoice. As a sales person offering less than 1.5% profit on a $40,000 vehicle is insulting. 
And you're absolutely correct, if the customer can't see fit to let us make a fair profit, it's no wonder they don't get satisfaction later on in the process.
I'm not an a$$, but now i do feel better. Thanks
HAPPY HOLIDAYS EVERYONE


----------



## germaine1 (Nov 27, 2001)

*Re: Official List of Dealers Selling Touareg's at MSRP or less (M.Diesel)*

I bought my V8 Touareg from inside the showroom at invoice price and I'm damn happy about it. I'm really not sure why everyone is feeling sorry for the dealerships. The way I see it is if they have the option. If they don't want to sell to me at invoice they don't have to. These are big companies mind you, and you expect me to feel sorry for them because I got a deal? I was talking to 3 different dealers in my area and all were willing to sell to me for $500 over invoice. Why would they want to sell at that price if they weren't making enough money? 
If I were to walk in to a dealership and was ready to pay the "dealer asking price" which is usually a few thousand over MSRP do you think the salesperson will say "That is too much money, I'll only charge you MSRP". Of course they won't. They are happy to rob me of money to fill their own pockets and have no consideration of the hard work I had to put in to make that money in the first place. So back to my first point:
"If they want to sell it to me at invoice, I see no reason to feel sorry for them"


----------



## joelk01 (Dec 9, 2003)

*Re: Official List of Dealers Selling Touareg's at MSRP or less (germaine1)*


_Quote, originally posted by *germaine1* »_
If I were to walk in to a dealership and was ready to pay the "dealer asking price" which is usually a few thousand over MSRP do you think the salesperson will say "That is too much money, I'll only charge you MSRP". Of course they won't. They are happy to rob me of money to fill their own pockets and have no consideration of the hard work I had to put in to make that money in the first place. 
"If they want to sell it to me at invoice, I see no reason to feel sorry for them"

Completely agree. This is called capitalism and free enterprise. When did VW dealers become a charitable entity?


----------



## chriscichocki (Dec 21, 2003)

*Re: Official List of Dealers Selling Touareg's at MSRP or less (M.Diesel)*

1) If any dealer sells you a car for 40,000 and the "Invoice" is 39,500, he didn't just make $500 (as much as they'd like you to think that).
2) Anyone checked into what it costs to open a REAL car dealership? Many, many millions in investment capital.
People that own car dealerships are typically very wealthy people (or families) who could put their money anywhere. They own car dealerships because there's a TON of money to be made there, whether the average sales price of their vehicles is $500 over "Invoice" or straight MSRP.

_Modified by chriscichocki at 8:22 PM 12-29-2003_


_Modified by chriscichocki at 8:24 PM 12-29-2003_


----------



## Corradodrvrfnd (Feb 15, 2002)

*Re: Official List of Dealers Selling Touareg's at MSRP or less (chriscichocki)*


_Quote, originally posted by *chriscichocki* »_1) If any dealer sells you a car for 40,000 and the "Invoice" is 39,500, he didn't just make $500 (as much as they'd like you to think that).
2) Anyone checked into what it costs to open a REAL car dealership? Many, many millions in investment capital.
People that own car dealerships are typically very wealthy people (or families) who could put their money anywhere. They own car dealerships because there's a TON of money to be made there, whether the average sales price of their vehicles is $500 over "Invoice" or straight MSRP.

_Modified by chriscichocki at 8:22 PM 12-29-2003_

_Modified by chriscichocki at 8:24 PM 12-29-2003_


True, but most dealerships make most of their profit on service, not sales. Sales is always a losing venture, or break even at best, because by the time you pay the salesman, manager, finance manager, keep the lights on, and pay interest on your inventory, most of that profit is gone.


----------



## chriscichocki (Dec 21, 2003)

*Re: Official List of Dealers Selling Touareg's at MSRP or less (Corradodrvrfnd)*

Your statements are also very true. The dealership I bought my T from probably has 100+ employees and I think most of them agree that the family that owns the dealership treats them VERY well. Their employee retention is fabulous which is tough to do for any company. I totally respect what they bring to the community and that they are there for me to buy cars from.
My real point is this - Car dealerships take care of themselves. There is no reason for any consumer to feel guilty that they are getting such a good deal that they are taking advantage of the dealership. The truth is that buyers are RARELY if ever completely in the know about all the incentives, holdbacks and manufacturers assistance moneys that are being paid to the dealership to sell their cars. So as much as the buyer is sometimes made to feel that they've done such a good job withering down the price of the vehicle, there's always sufficient profit left for the dealer or he wouldn't go down that low.
If a dealer is offering you a price at invoice, it's for one reason and one reason only. Because they can do so and still make money. A business teacher of mine in college used to joke that companies want you to believe that the business "sells at a loss and makes it up in volume". Obviously, that doesn't work... Any "GOOD" business sustains itself by establishing good relationships with customers. Ones that don't take advantage of the buyer, but has enough benefit for the seller such that they can make a healthy profit and stay in business. Repeat that formula as often as possible and you will pick up a LOT of customers by reference - in my opinion the best sign of a healthy company.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 16, 2002)

*Re: Official List of Dealers Selling Touareg's at MSRP or less (chriscichocki)*

chriscichocki:
Well said. The dealership that you deal with sounds an awful lot like the one I work for. I've only been in the car business for a year and a half, but I have already seen the benefits of establishing great relationships with my customers. Half of my sales this month have come from either referrals or repeat customers, and these customers are inevitably easier to deal with. Since I have already worked hard to gain their trust, they feel confident that they (or someone they know) will be taken care of again. And they are.
Having said that, I recall reading some posts in this thread expressing frustration at dealerships for not offering their "best deal." To put it bluntly, the five words that every car salesperson dreads hearing are "GIVE ME YOUR BEST DEAL." Unfortunately, there really is no such thing as a "best deal." A "best deal" to one person may not even be close to another. The "best deal" is the one that both the buyer and seller feel good about.
Let me offer this hypothetical: The person who comes in expecting to pay MSRP for a V8 Touareg is thrilled when I am able to offer them a $2,000 discount. But another person who is expecting to pay $500 over invoice feels insulted by that same price. Any dealership needs to make a certain amount of money on the cars they sell in order to function properly and the customer who understands this and is willing to work with us usually drives away happy in their new car.
But any good dealership makes compromises. I had the good fortune of selling our owner's best friend a V8 Touareg. He got an excellent price (per the owner) and was thrilled with the whole transaction. But I recently sold a V8 Touareg to someone that I had to get from another dealer out of state, and this person actually paid LESS than the owner's best friend. The truth is that most dealerships will accept any deal in which they are making enough profit to keep the lights on. But that doesn't mean that they aren't allowed to make more than that when the opportunity arises.
Profit is not a bad word. Profit is what allows us to have service loaner cars for people whose cars are being worked on. Profit is what pays for the Christmas cards I send out every year. Profit is what allows me to be a banner advertiser on VWVortex. Profit is what allows us to make charitable contributions in our community. Profit is what pays salespeople well enough so that they're still working here 4 years from now when you're ready to buy your next car. There are some stores in my area who give away every car they sell. And they've gone through FOUR sales managers in the year and a half that I've been with VW. The customer service is HORRIBLE, and I inevitably sell at least two cars per month to people who were treated terribly by them and came to our dealership instead.
The Touareg is an expensive vehicle and my experience is that they are bought by intelligent, well-informed people who understand that in order for our business to function, we need to make SOME money on the transaction. I am encouraged by some of the things I've read in this forum - it shows me that some people out there really do understand.
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## south_shore_vw (May 19, 2003)

*Re: Official List of Dealers Selling Touareg's at MSRP or less (Justin @ 3 Rivers VW)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Justin @ 3 Rivers VW* »_chriscichocki:
Well said. The dealership that you deal with sounds an awful lot like the one I work for. I've only been in the car business for a year and a half, but I have already seen the benefits of establishing great relationships with my customers. Half of my sales this month have come from either referrals or repeat customers, and these customers are inevitably easier to deal with. Since I have already worked hard to gain their trust, they feel confident that they (or someone they know) will be taken care of again. And they are.
Having said that, I recall reading some posts in this thread expressing frustration at dealerships for not offering their "best deal." To put it bluntly, the five words that every car salesperson dreads hearing are "GIVE ME YOUR BEST DEAL." Unfortunately, there really is no such thing as a "best deal." A "best deal" to one person may not even be close to another. The "best deal" is the one that both the buyer and seller feel good about.
Let me offer this hypothetical: The person who comes in expecting to pay MSRP for a V8 Touareg is thrilled when I am able to offer them a $2,000 discount. But another person who is expecting to pay $500 over invoice feels insulted by that same price. Any dealership needs to make a certain amount of money on the cars they sell in order to function properly and the customer who understands this and is willing to work with us usually drives away happy in their new car.
But any good dealership makes compromises. I had the good fortune of selling our owner's best friend a V8 Touareg. He got an excellent price (per the owner) and was thrilled with the whole transaction. But I recently sold a V8 Touareg to someone that I had to get from another dealer out of state, and this person actually paid LESS than the owner's best friend. The truth is that most dealerships will accept any deal in which they are making enough profit to keep the lights on. But that doesn't mean that they aren't allowed to make more than that when the opportunity arises.
Profit is not a bad word. Profit is what allows us to have service loaner cars for people whose cars are being worked on. Profit is what pays for the Christmas cards I send out every year. Profit is what allows me to be a banner advertiser on VWVortex. Profit is what allows us to make charitable contributions in our community. Profit is what pays salespeople well enough so that they're still working here 4 years from now when you're ready to buy your next car. There are some stores in my area who give away every car they sell. And they've gone through FOUR sales managers in the year and a half that I've been with VW. The customer service is HORRIBLE, and I inevitably sell at least two cars per month to people who were treated terribly by them and came to our dealership instead.
The Touareg is an expensive vehicle and my experience is that they are bought by intelligent, well-informed people who understand that in order for our business to function, we need to make SOME money on the transaction. I am encouraged by some of the things I've read in this forum - it shows me that some people out there really do understand.
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif

Justin, I've been selling VW's for about a year and half now too (I'm actually #7 in the NER for sales







), and I must say, that the above comment is about the most accurate thing I've read in a LONG time.
Two thumbs up.


----------



## jeff_kershner (Jan 12, 2003)

*Re: Official List of Dealers Selling Touareg's at MSRP or less (Justin @ 3 Rivers VW)*

Excellent wording Justin. I think everyone should have to work in a negoiating retail environment for at least 1 year to better understand.


----------



## prettygood (Jun 19, 2002)

*Re: Official List of Dealers Selling Touareg's at MSRP or less (jeff_kershner)*

As a VW enthusiast first, and a VW salesman second, I must say that I very much appreciate the comments from Justin above. People (as is evident in this thread) think that dealerships make so much money, and that means that they do not need to allow the dealer to make ANY profit from them. First, if everyone actually did not allow the dealership to make a profit, then the dealer would either be a non-profit organization, or out of business. And just so everyone that reads this is clear, just because the owner makes money, that doesn't mean that the salesman makes money. A salesman is paid on the amount of gross (above invoice) profit in the deal. But from the gross you take out a portion off the top for the owner ("pack"), the Pre-Delivery Inspection, and then whatever is left the salesman gets a percentage, the sales manager gets a percentage, and the company retains the rest. 
All of us who are not only salespeople, but people with homes, and lives, and families, and cars, and dinners, and vacations etc. need to make a living. It is insulting when a person comes in and essentially tells the salesperson who is helping them (and provides them with all the information and educates them about the car and delivers the car to them) isn't human enough to deserve to make a living. Anyone who reads this entire thread should at least consider that the person who is spending their day helping the customer make a decision deserves a decent life, just as the customer does. I do not intend to rob anyone, but their is a difference between robbing and making a living, and the customer needs to adjust where they think that line is.
Jacob Zuniga
Premier Motorcars of Santa Fe
505-471-7007 x 5536
aka prettygood


----------



## onoffroad (Dec 31, 2003)

*Re: Official List of Dealers Selling Touareg's at MSRP or less (prettygood)*


_Quote, originally posted by *prettygood* »_As a VW enthusiast first, and a VW salesman second, I must say that I very much appreciate the comments from Justin above. People (as is evident in this thread) think that dealerships make so much money, and that means that they do not need to allow the dealer to make ANY profit from them. First, if everyone actually did not allow the dealership to make a profit, then the dealer would either be a non-profit organization, or out of business. And just so everyone that reads this is clear, just because the owner makes money, that doesn't mean that the salesman makes money. A salesman is paid on the amount of gross (above invoice) profit in the deal. But from the gross you take out a portion off the top for the owner ("pack"), the Pre-Delivery Inspection, and then whatever is left the salesman gets a percentage, the sales manager gets a percentage, and the company retains the rest. 
All of us who are not only salespeople, but people with homes, and lives, and families, and cars, and dinners, and vacations etc. need to make a living. It is insulting when a person comes in and essentially tells the salesperson who is helping them (and provides them with all the information and educates them about the car and delivers the car to them) isn't human enough to deserve to make a living. Anyone who reads this entire thread should at least consider that the person who is spending their day helping the customer make a decision deserves a decent life, just as the customer does. I do not intend to rob anyone, but their is a difference between robbing and making a living, and the customer needs to adjust where they think that line is.
Jacob Zuniga
Premier Motorcars of Santa Fe
505-471-7007 x 5536
aka prettygood

running a business myself -- it is clear that every one needs to make a living -- and let's face it -- if they don't they need to go and find something else to do. If the owner does not share the profit w/ the sales team -- that's his choice -- if the salesman does not take home enough $$ THAT'S A PROBLEM -- but it is his choice -- he could do something else. If he works for free he should consider a charity instead.








It is a well know fact that pay scales and methologies vary and I find pure commission deals questionable -- and to a certain degree detremental to moral.
I disagree with the notion that asking for a low price is an insult -- the sales person is at liberty to either counter or decline the deal. A truely exceptional sales person at a dealership with certain value added services may be able to convince a potential customer to pay a premium for such services. 
But if you don't have something to offer in return -- you are competing with the guy a couple of miles down the road.
The reverse is true as well -- just asking someone to pay MSRP is not an insult either -- it's up to the buyer to accept such a deal.
So the seperation of sales and service departments at a dealership may be the cause of some of the issues.


----------



## Guyute_ (Oct 31, 2003)

This is the one thing that Saturn got right. The no haggle deal. Why is it that with a car I have to go in and haggle? Since I know that I can, I will. If all of the manufacturers just said "this is invoice, this is the selling price" then the dealer could make their money, provide good service to everyone because they have the money and people paid for it and overall I think buyers would be happier. Too many people buy a car, hear that a friend got it for less and then are mad at the dealer. If the haggling was gone they would have a much better overall experience.
The people on this board may object because they are well informed and no how much they can get the car for, but for the average joe, it would be better.
I am saying this and I got great deals on my last 2 cars. I had one of the dealers get done with the number and say "and that leaves $300" I asked what that was and he said "our profit, what do you want that too?" he was kidding as I had got to know him over the 2 cars. I said to him that's it, you really are trying to sell this car.


----------



## Corradodrvrfnd (Feb 15, 2002)

*Re: (Guyute_)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Guyute_* »_ Too many people buy a car, hear that a friend got it for less and then are mad at the dealer. If the haggling was gone they would have a much better overall experience.



I agree with most that you said. This line is troublesome however.
Too many times I have had someone send in a referral, and the new client is like "look I know my friend paid XXX.XXX for his car, and that is what I want to pay." Of course the friend embellished his story to look better, and the price he told them is thousands less than he actually paid when I pull it up in the computer.
Not only can I not sell it for that, but I am losing the sale, because I don't want to embarrass the friend.


----------



## Guyute_ (Oct 31, 2003)

Didn't even think of that so it is bad both ways. I had a friend by the same car and options that we did for $500 more, I didn't tell him because he was happy with the car and the experience and that would sour him.
I know a lot of people say they paid less than they did; never thought of how that could work against the dealer. Probably both scenerios happen.


----------



## Bill 2158 (Nov 7, 2003)

*Re: (Guyute_)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Guyute_* »_
I know a lot of people say they paid less than they did; 

I second that. The two things I usually don't believe people tell the truth about are: 1. How much they earn. 2. How much they paid for a car.
I think the human ego makes it nearly impossible for people to tell the truth on these two topics.
I had a brother in law that was a sales manager for a local dealership. He was pretty shady and thought things went well if the customer became so confused (between the tradin value and the purchase price) that they had no idea what they actutally paid. He told me it was an industry method called a "Trick F***". Glad my sister dumped that sob.


----------



## hatchy (Feb 4, 2004)

Interesting discussions and all, but...
Anyone know a dealer in the west coast with an all option V8 for well under msrp?


----------



## vw_chris (Feb 5, 2004)

*Re: Official List of Dealers Selling Touareg's at MSRP or less (kullenberg)*

This thread has gone from MSRP listing dealers to "Crazy Larry's House of Whored out Vehicles".... 
Look at only about 35,000 T-Regs in the production for 2004MY the supply is not there to wholesale Motor Trends SUV of the Year... By doing so you are taking away from the value of the vehicle... All products bought and sold are based off the law of supply and demand. It is obviuos by now that the Touareg is an amazing SUV in HIGH DEMAND... And the supply is low. So be tough, and hold onto your gross. There isn't even a 10% margin between invoice and MSRP... Heck, even Saturn still gets list price for their pieces of SH*T. Why can't we still get list for a VEHICLE in SUPER HIGH DEMAND that has won every piece of HARDWARE handed out.... 
Wait till May and June when there are no vehicles left and we are waiting for the 2005MY vehicles... You all who have been Touareg Wholesalers will feel it even more... Hold out and hold onto your gross, if you aren't just realize we are!!!








I wonder how many of you are going to sell R32's at $500 over invoice... Please email if you are... I buy em all!



_Modified by vw_chris at 4:42 PM 2-5-2004_


----------



## VWGuy n NJ (Jan 21, 2004)

*Re: Official List of Dealers Selling Touareg's at MSRP or less (vwvortex1)*









REYDEL VOLKSWAGEN, EDISON, NJ 1-800-NEW-VOLKS or 732-287-2828
Have currently in stock...
6 - Touareg V8's http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
15 - Touareg V6's
all are available for immediately delivery...will do orders over the phone/fax. Call and ask for me any day except Friday and Sunday (Dealerships are closed in NJ on Sundays). I will give you all the details.
Jarrod Trosinski
Sales and Leasing Consultant
Reydel Volkswagen Inc.
2034 State Hwy 27
Edison, NJ 08818
800-639-8655
732-287-2828



_Modified by VWGuy n NJ at 12:26 AM 2-13-2004_


----------



## 4RCD3S4 (Feb 28, 2003)

*Re: Official List of Dealers Selling Touareg's at MSRP or less (vw_chris)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vw_chris* »_This thread has gone from MSRP listing dealers to "Crazy Larry's House of Whored out Vehicles".... 
Look at only about 35,000 T-Regs in the production for 2004MY the supply is not there to wholesale Motor Trends SUV of the Year... By doing so you are taking away from the value of the vehicle... All products bought and sold are based off the law of supply and demand. It is obviuos by now that the Touareg is an amazing SUV in HIGH DEMAND... And the supply is low. So be tough, and hold onto your gross. There isn't even a 10% margin between invoice and MSRP... Heck, even Saturn still gets list price for their pieces of SH*T. Why can't we still get list for a VEHICLE in SUPER HIGH DEMAND that has won every piece of HARDWARE handed out.... 
Wait till May and June when there are no vehicles left and we are waiting for the 2005MY vehicles... You all who have been Touareg Wholesalers will feel it even more... Hold out and hold onto your gross, if you aren't just realize we are!!!








I wonder how many of you are going to sell R32's at $500 over invoice... Please email if you are... I buy em all!


Agreed. I've had to do some discounts and overallows on touaregs to move them, but never 500 over invoice. I think my shortest touareg deal was 2g's over or thereabouts on an old-price V8, and I provide all my customers with exemplary service. I have the CSI to prove it







However, I'll match another dealer's discount percentage to get the deal from them, even if it means taking a shorter deal than I'd like.


----------



## trexer001 (Dec 8, 2003)

*Re: Official List of Dealers Selling Touareg's at MSRP or less (vw_chris)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vw_chris* »_
Why can't we still get list for a VEHICLE in SUPER HIGH DEMAND that has won every piece of HARDWARE handed out.... 
_Modified by vw_chris at 4:42 PM 2-5-2004_

You answered your question: "All products bought and sold are based off the law of supply and demand."


----------



## vw_chris (Feb 5, 2004)

*Re: Official List of Dealers Selling Touareg's at MSRP or less (trexer001)*

Trexer...What is your point? I don't think you understood what I was saying there. It was more of a sarcastic remark? I was making the point that we should be able to get full list for a T-Rex. And your are right the law of supply and demand supports that argument.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: Official List of Dealers Selling Touareg's at MSRP or less (vwvortex1)*

YEAH, this thread became unstuck. I think pretty much everyone is selling almost all Touaregs below MSRP - except for the V10s and V8s with PPS. And those people who don't realize you are supposed to ask for a better deal.


----------

